# MIAMI | Projects & Construction



## QuantumX

*900 Biscayne (part of the Biscayne wall)*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3088/2736485661_04a4460be8_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3232/2739118831_edc818eb4d_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3205/2739201439_28729aef8e_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3007/2693714945_241fe6f294_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3060/2959641285_48d3a606c6_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX

*Everglades on the Bay*

^^Everglades on the Bay as photographed by QuantumX. 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3108/2695160392_76c20a4463_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3174/2693680949_f137458eb6_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3059/2766634182_89d765445d_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3048/2736776465_0ce3cf292c_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3234/2736794545_4c1758b16a_b.jpg


----------



## Smallville

Miami looks fantastic!


----------



## QuantumX

*Mint at RiverFront*



Smallville said:


> Miami looks fantastic!


Thanks! 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3233/2834646801_efd0e181f5_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3240/2766827110_a0127a91be_b.jpg









url]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3241/2720595723_136bf845df_b.jpg[/url]









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3068/2687152233_448a7430f9_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3215/2683920544_5b7411def0_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3198/2681210508_60a0071498_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3100/2684345020_5379aedc2b_b.jpg


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO

I didn't know Mint was that tall.


----------



## QuantumX

FIDEL CASTRO said:


> I didn't know Mint was that tall.


I am not sure where Mint topped out, but many people agree that it fell short of its original 631 feet height specification. It was supposed to be taller than Bank of America which is 625 feet, but it does not look that tall.


----------



## QuantumX

*500 Brickell Avenue*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3030/2695417576_3fa5130509_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3080/2766794374_91e76050ff_b.jpg


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO

They should have done 500 as one tall tower.


----------



## QuantumX

FIDEL CASTRO said:


> They should have done 500 as one tall tower.


I certainly would have preferred it be one taller tower than it is, but I also feel that this is a design that begs to be taller. It was a waste of the design to not make this building over 150m.


----------



## Ni3lS

Thanks for posting the map QuantumX! I also saw that there is some progress on the bayfrontplazat tower (320m)


----------



## QuantumX

*One Bayfront Plaza*



Nielsiej13 said:


> Thanks for posting the map QuantumX! I also saw that there is some progress on the bayfrontplazat tower (320m)


It is amazing! We have powerful developers still moving forward even in this economic climate!:cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3073/3014006813_002d2f110b_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3149/3014052443_b3d6eaf587_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3146/3014063165_23975cfe9b_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3184/3014063155_44b19540c8_b.jpg


----------



## Ni3lS

As of now you can see that I'm reorganising this thread. It defenitely needs a make-over because a lot of projects are finished last year. Im trying to get this ready in a few days but I have exams as well, which are more important to me at the moment.

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## miami_meiguoren

whats going on with this MIApolis?


http://www.miapoliscity.com/index.html

looks like simply a dream for anyone to think they will get past codes for something like this in dade county


----------



## MartyMcfly1985

I haven't been to Miami like 4 years and It looks so changed


----------



## Don Omar

*Architecture Review*

Matching Architecture to the Art in a New Miami Museum 



















By ROBIN POGREBIN
November 18, 2009 
nytimes.com

Why is it so hard to design a great contemporary-art museum?

This question has been bothering art lovers for a while. One institution after another has embarked on vast new building projects over the last decade, and in nearly every case the museum and its architects struggled to figure out the right balance between architectural expression and the need to showcase art. Yet after all this time and all those buildings, the question is still being asked.

No architects have been more deeply or visibly embroiled in this struggle than the Swiss team of Jacques Herzog and Pierre de Meuron. Since the 2001 opening of their Tate Modern — a building that instantly became the emblem of London’s rise as an art world capital — they have designed more than half a dozen art museums, each one a provocative reworking of the conventional formula.

Much of this work paid off. Their Schaulager in Basel, Switzerland, a mixture of galleries and art storage spaces that opened in 2003, is considered by many to be one of the most appealingly intimate places to look at art built in recent memory. But other designs, like the 2005 expansion of the Walker Art Center in Minneapolis, got decidedly mixed reviews in the art world, with some critics arguing that too much of the architects’ personalities had seeped into the galleries. And in retrospect the Tate Modern, with its huge public spaces and huger crowds, may function better as a spectacle than an art space.

The team’s recently unveiled design for the Miami Art Museum is likely to ignite the debate all over again. Some architects no doubt will snipe that it looks too safe, an insult in design circles, as if Mr. Herzog and Mr. de Meuron were inspired by a fear of inciting yet more art world ire. On a breathtaking site overlooking Biscayne Bay, its boxy exterior, surrounded by slim 50-foot columns and capped by a vast flat roof, it could even be momentarily confused with 1960s-era performing arts developments like the Kennedy Center.

But the design for the Miami Art Museum is not a regurgitation of outmoded historical forms. Instead it breaks those forms apart and then pieces them back together to create something wholly new. It’s as if the architects had stepped back to contemplate the long arc of museum designs — including their own — before moving forward again along the evolutionary chain.

The $130 million building project has been overseen by Terry Riley, a former head of the Museum of Modern Art’s department of architecture and design who helped plan that museum’s expansion, and who was the Miami museum’s director until his resignation last month. (Mr. Riley is returning to his architectural practice, but he will continue to lead the Miami project as a consultant. Financing comes largely from a $100 million local bond issue. (The museum is still raising money for an endowment to help pay for operating expenses and acquisitions.)



















The museum is to face Biscayne Bay to the east and a vast public park, scheduled to begin construction next year, to the south. It is intended to be part of a cultural development that also includes a planned Science Museum by Grimshaw Architects.

Mr. Herzog and Mr. de Meuron’s design has strong connections to Classical and modern precedents. It is part of a lineage that reaches back past postwar performing arts centers to Mies van der Rohe’s New National Gallery and Karl Friedrich Schinkel’s neo-Classical Altes Museum, all the way to the Parthenon.

The architects reinforce the sense of grandeur by placing their building up on a concrete platform, as if to stress art’s elevated status. A grand staircase — nearly the entire 180-foot width of the platform — connects it to the waterfront: something like the grand staircase in front of the Metropolitan Museum of Art, but with a better view. A smaller stair connects to the park.

The first sign that something unexpected is going on here is a surprising feeling of weightlessness. The base, which would typically be a heavy solid platform, is conceived as a thin concrete slab that seems to hover several feet above the ground. Resting on top of it, the lobby, restaurant, auditorium and galleries are broken down into a cluster of boxlike forms, some of them weighing down the core of the composition; others cantilevering out over the deck.

Seen from a distance the museum will look like it is levitating, the various parts about to float off in different directions. Only the vast trellislike roof — and the columns that support it — seems to hold everything in place. Gardens and light wells are set into the platform deck. Hanging gardens, some as long as 40 feet, are suspended from the roof, giving the impression that the building is being swallowed up by its natural surroundings. (The scene might bring to mind a post-apocalyptic science fiction fantasy.)

The idea is to maintain art’s place on the pedestal of high culture while allowing for a more mixed experience. Yet the instability of some of the forms also suggests a more ambivalent view of art’s place in the world — one that acknowledges that for more than a century that pedestal has been increasingly wobbly as the boundaries between art, fashion and fame have blurred. [more at nytimes.com]


----------



## CF221

Any news on any other Miami projects or construction? Sad to see so few projects are posted here, even though MIA has the country's third biggest skyline and has experienced a construction boom these past years!!!


----------



## Ni3lS

As far as I know all the projects posted in this thread are completed or on hold. After 2007 the construction boom kinda stopped. Feel free to add any new projects if you know where to find them on the internet.


----------



## Minsk

Miami Projects


Colorful Miami by GustavoCba, on Flickr



______________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## desertpunk

*Met Square Is Finally Getting Built, With A Condo Tower On Top*












> Met Square, originally planned as a commercial component to the Metropolitan Miami condo towers on that tippy tip of downtown Miami where the Miami River hits the bay, died a quick death in the crash. *Now, like every other zany plan to build big or go home, it's back, and it's even bigger.* According to exMiami, the project, design by the firm of Nichols Brosch Wurst Wolfe & Associates, has been revived and supposedly will have a 1,700 seat theater beneath a 570 room hotel and, get this, a 41,000 square foot restaurant.


----------



## desertpunk

*Tibor Hollo To Develop Villa Magna*









bryansereny.com



> Tibor Hollo has decided to develop Villa Magna after all on 2.5 acres of waterfront in the Brickell neighborhood, but this time he is adding a hotel to the apartments.
> 
> The property at 1201 Brickell Bay Drive will have about 400 units instead of 787 and a hotel with between 180 and 200 suites, he told the Business Journal. The residential towers will face the water and sit at either end of the property, with the hotel in the middle.
> 
> Hollo had recently listed the property for sale. He said CBRE had until the end of November to take bids, but they were not what he and his partners were looking to get. New York-based partner Corigin Real Estate Group is a partner in the site. "We gave them [CBRE] until Nov. 30," Hollo said. "We got some pretty fancy bids but my partners decided that was not enough so I said, 'I will develop it.'"
> 
> Hollo said it could take 18 months to get the necessary approvals for the revised project. The original Villa Magna had two residential towers.


----------



## Nigel20

Awesome!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing projects


----------



## el palmesano

wow, projects are very nice. I love the parking of zaha hadid, seems great!


----------



## desertpunk

*Starchitecture Miami*

*TRD*












> Starchitect Zaha Hadid to design first skyscraper in Western Hemisphere
> 
> World-renowned architect Zaha Hadid will be designing her first skyscraper in the Western Hemisphere, The Real Deal has learned.
> 
> Developer 1000 Biscayne Tower, which is managed by Gregg Covin and Louis Birdman, confirmed her commissioning today.
> 
> Hadid, who was born in Iraq but lives in London, recently designed a new parking garage in Miami Beach’s Collins Park neighborhood.
> 
> The planned downtown Miami tower is on the site currently occupied by a BP Station at 1000 Biscayne Boulevard across from the American Airlines Arena.
> 
> Some of Hadid’s notable projects include the BMW Central Building in Leipzig and the London Aquatics Centre for the Olympic Games.


----------



## desertpunk

*Related Tapping Arts Group For ICONBAY*












> The Related Group and the National YoungArts Foundation are partnering to bring programming into Related’s new condominium projects, they announced Monday. “We are constantly looking for fresh ways to revitalize Miami’s urban core through art, which I’ve always felt is one of the most important ways to express our vision for living,” said Related CEO Jorge Perez. The programming will begin at Related’s ICONBAY project at NE 28th Street and Biscayne Bay. That’s a few blocks from the Bacardi building, which the YoungArts building acquired earlier this year. Frank Gehry will be overseeing the redesign of that property.


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami Children's Courthouse Tops Out*









http://metroatlantic.org/2012/12/19...date-december-2012/env-brickell-construction/


----------



## desertpunk

*Brickell CityCentre Moving Along:*









http://metroatlantic.org/2012/12/19...te-december-2012/brickell-house-construction/

*The tower at left in the above shot, MyBrickell, is on track for completion in early 2014:*









http://metroatlantic.org/2012/12/19...cember-2012/brickell-citycentre-construction/


----------



## desertpunk

*Met Square Hotel: "Mondrian on Acid"?*


----------



## desertpunk

*The Miami Worldcenter Project Keeps Getting Bigger*












> According to exMiami, the owners of the planned Miami Worldcenter megaproject have picked up two more pieces of land in their quest for world domination. Already having caused a big brouhaha when they snagged Grand Central Park, they are now said to be the purchasers of the recently sold Grand Central Nightclub across the street and the former Camillus House site at 726 NE 1st Avenue. And the Worldcenter real estate shopping spree shows no signs of stopping. We can only speculate at how big this project will eventually be.
> 
> Although still one of the most desolate areas of downtown Miami, the Worldcenter land and its immediate environs have a big, big future, including of course the Worldcenter itself, that new Zaha tower about a block away to the east, and the new All Aboard Florida train station about a block away to the south.


----------



## desertpunk

*Watson Island's Island Gardens Megaproject Back On*









http://exceptionalpropertiesonline.com/Articles/Island-Gardens-Miami.aspx



> According to city government people via SFBJ, Island Gardens - the $400 to $640 million megadevelopment of condos, mega yacht marinas, restaurants, and two hotels on the now-empty parts of Watson Island - is pretty much funded. Flagstone Group (the developer) is finalizing deals with equity partners and rent to the city, and has buttoned up lawsuits that had once threatened the project. Construction of the mega yacht harbor, by contractual agreement with the city, will begin before this September.


----------



## desertpunk

*Brickell CityCentre Releases A New Rendering, Refined Design*












> The most detailed rendering yet of the massive Brickell CityCentre megaproject has emerged on exMiami, showing a substantially more resolved and detailed design than the last iteration. They've made major progress on facade details, including a shifty-plane look on the lower floors with strips of light between the cracks. The canopy over the mall is a little more realistic looking, and the tops of the towers have coordinated profiles. Oh, and they've got a new website, reflecting the project's slightly tweaked new name: brickellcitycentreconnect.com.


----------



## desertpunk

*[URL="http://www.miamicondoinvestments.com/miami-real-estate/1000-biscayne-towers-impact-on-the-neighborhood']1000 Biscayne Tower’s Likely Impact on the Neighborhood[/URL]*









http://www.miamicondoinvestments.com/



> Last month, it was announced that world-renowned architect Zaha Hadid has been appointed to design a luxury skyscraper in a neighborhood of Downtown Miami know as Park West. The residential high-rise, known as 1000 Biscayne Tower, will be developed by Gregg Covin, the developer behind Ten Museum Park, and Louis Birdman. The planned project will be erected in what is the current location of a BP gas station which neighbors Ten Museum Park at the intersection of Biscayne Boulevard and Northeast 10 Street. Sales information is expected to be released during the first half of 2013.
> 
> There always seems to be a sense of excitement surrounding the announcement of a new development in Miami and the news of 1000 Biscayne Tower was no different. Not everyone, however, shares the same sentiment. Residents in the immediate area are not always thrilled about the inevitable noise, traffic congestion and their views potentially becoming obstructed due to the new construction. Taken yesterday evening, the picture above shows not only the site of the BP gas station but also its neighboring condo developments – 900 Biscayne Bay to the south and Ten Museum Park to the north. Due to their proximity, it should be clearly discernible that views in each high-rise from units closest to 1000 Biscayne Tower will be significantly affected.
> 
> _read more:_ http://www.miamicondoinvestments.co...00-biscayne-towers-impact-on-the-neighborhood


It's pretty crowded in the neighborhood and views could be threatened. That poses a design challenge for Hadid but I have the feeling she is uniquely capable of twisting a tower away from tall neighbors.


----------



## RobertWalpole

Nice projects.


----------



## desertpunk

*"Jade 4" Approved, Name Will Be Jade Signature*



> MIAMI - (January 9, 2013) - Fortune International's newest development, Jade Signature, just received approval from the City of Sunny Isles Beach last night. Created by internationally renowned architecture firm Herzog & de Meuron, their first residential project in Florida, the 55-story condo will mark an evolution of the developer's renowned Jade brand. Known for their impeccable properties and stand out amenities, Edgardo Defortuna's firm continues to deliver the finest in hi-rise living, following their most recent Jade projects, Jade Ocean and Jade Beach. With the intelligent design of Herzog & de Meuron combined with landscape architect Raymond Jungles' lush and nestled environments, the 649-foot development is set to stand out among the Miami's new high-design residential towers. Fortune International will also be handling sales for Jade Signature, which will be located at 16901 Collins Avenue.


----------



## desertpunk

*Biscayne Landing Back On Track*












> North Miami's biggest single piece of real estate, the formerly-superfunded Biscayne Landing land, appears about to come furiously back to life, according to the Biscayne Times. It was one of the biggest stalled projects of the real estate crash, with just two residential towers built out of the thousands of units planned, but new or revived attention is coming at it like mad. Developers Oleta Partners, "most prominently represented by Michael Swerdlow" are looking at filling in most of the lakes, adding a park around the large lake to the north, building a hotel, leveling the old landfill, and adding a spine road through the center of the property. *A bunch of big box stores will be built on the property's southern half, and eventually 3400 new residential units will pop up all over the place.* Oh, and look out for a luxury 'vertical car dealership' right at the project's Biscayne Boulevard entrance.


3400 units! That's going to be a HUGE development!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the updates and information , miami world center looks amazing


----------



## desertpunk

*Midtown Walmart Rnderings*

*Midtown Boulevard "retail backside buffer":*









*Conventional awninged entrance:*











> In an effort to garner increased support for its store in Midtown Miami, Walmart late Thursday submitted redesigned plans to the City of Miami that buffers the store with independent shops and restaurants along Midtown Boulevard.
> 
> The 16,000-square-feet of retail would line the ground floor of one side of the Walmart store, providing a more interactive streetfront for pedestrians that maintains the character of the Midtown Miami project. This additional retail building would be a joint venture between Walmart and Midtown Opportunities, the developer that owns the majority of the undeveloped property at Midtown.
> 
> Midtown Opportunities would develop the liner retail bulding and lease the property to retailers and restaurants. The plans were part of an amended permit application Walmart submitted to city staff for approval.
> 
> Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/01/10/3176749/walmart-redesigns-plans-for-midtown.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## desertpunk

*Perez Art Museum Rising:*


















David Rosario at CurbedMiami


----------



## desertpunk

Here's a fly-through video of the controversial $400 million proposed renovation of SunLife Stadium:


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami Starchitecture*

*Enrique Norten Does The Design District*





















> This little model is a mixed-use office, retail, and restaurant building developer Asi Cymbal is working on with the starchitect-about-town, a man who's been designing oodles of buildings in Miami lately, Enrique Norten. Curbed went over to the Cymbal offices to take these pictures earlier today. The building appears to be divided into zones, with (we're guessing) retail at ground floor, followed by two parking levels enveloped in some kind of metal mesh, then three levels of office space flanking a shaded terrace, and a restaurant perched atop in a glass box.


----------



## desertpunk

*Demoed Midcentury Beach Hotel Gets Rebuilt, Goes Condo*






























> This is the Monte Carlo, on Collins Avenue and 65th Street. It - or more precisely, a hotel somewhat similar to it - was built on this site in 1948 by architect Roy France, one of the masters of hotel architecture on Miami Beach. At some point between then and now the hotel was demolished and now it's being replaced with something new. Only, the something new - a condo tower - looks kinda like the old hotel. Well, that's the whole point. This is historic preservation, err, recreation, duplication, whatever, by architect Luis Revuelta in action. Oh, and as of a week ago, it looks like construction has hit the 5th floor.




















http://exmiami.org/threads/monte-carlo-miami-beach-21-floors-217-ft-under-construction.31/page-2


----------



## desertpunk

*Another Midtown Boulevard Walmart Rendering, Without Wally*










Looks nice. Anti-Walmart activists are probably pulling for this result...


----------



## italiano_pellicano

thanks for the updates


----------



## Paul305

Brickell House has gone vertical:










Brickell CityCentre added another building to the complex:










Miami Intermodal Center is making serious progress:










And here's a video of a ridiculous penthouse at The Mansions at Aqualina:


----------



## streetscapeer

That penthouse is CRAAAZYYY!

Wonder how much it's going for


----------



## Paul305

streetscapeer said:


> That penthouse is CRAAAZYYY!
> 
> Wonder how much it's going for


Try $50M.


----------



## desertpunk

*Brickell CityCentre Gobbling Up More Land*












> Swire Properties is about to announce a northward expansion to their already-gigantic Brickell CityCentre megaproject, according to the admins of the exMiami forum, adding the block bounded by South Miami Avenue and Southeast First Avenue, from Fifth Street to Sixth Street to the project (bounded by the red rectangle, above). Yep, that's an entire block of 'Brickell Green Space', those two empty blocks that local urbanists were trying to save as a public park.











http://miami.curbed.com/archives/20...-construction-site-looks-busier-than-ever.php


----------



## desertpunk

*Whole Foods To Go It Alone At Met*












> What once was a parking lot in downtown's days of urban blight, then became a neglected hole in the ground while new skyscrapers soared nearby, is finally becoming... a Whole Foods Market and parking garage, completing the Metropolitan Miami megadevelopment and making it indubitably official that Downtown Miami is now a land of over-coiffed yuppies. The only letdown? A residential tower designed by Nichols Brosch Wurst Wolfe & Associates, no doubt filled with more yuppies, was originally to top it, but got scraped according to SFBJ. So, yeah, that tower's not happening anymore.


Officially, the tower is 'on hold' after financing plans fell through. MDM may well replace the rental tower concept with luxury condos since the market for those is now going strong...or they can just leave it at that with only the supermarket.


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami Herald*



> Six years after condo crash, 100 new towers proposed
> 
> *As unsold condo inventory from the last boom continues to dwindle, many new projects are on the horizon.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regalia Sunny Isles Beach
> 
> Some six years after the South Florida condo market first collapsed, developers are proposing at least 100 new condo towers with more than 14,500 units in the tri-county coastal region of Miami-Dade, Broward and Palm Beach.
> 
> The number of proposed condo towers is expected to increase as several approved development sites from the last construction boom have traded in recent months to investors scouring South Florida for vacant land that permits high-density residential projects.
> 
> A factor contributing to the newest wave of proposed South Florida condo projects is the shrinking unsold new condo inventory. Less than 6 percent of the nearly 49,000 coastal units created in South Florida during the last boom remain unsold as of 2012.
> 
> The clearest example of the reduced developer inventory is in Greater Downtown Miami — the epicenter of Florida’s vertical condo crash — where about 850 new condo units are unsold out of pool of more than 22,200 units as of 2012.
> 
> At the current sales pace, South Florida’s remaining new condo inventory could be sold out by 2014.
> 
> [...]
> Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/01/27/3203924/six-years-after-condo-crash-100.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## desertpunk

*Zaha Hadid's Biscayne Tower Will Be 706 ft Tall*












> Okay, folks. For those just desperate for news, any news, of Zaha Hadid's new downtown Miami condo tower, we've got a little nugget for you. It will be 706 feet tall according to exMiami. That's nine feet shorter than the building to the south, 900 Biscayne, and about 119 feet taller than the building to the north, 10 Museum Park. So, the buildings in this section of the Biscayne Wall that are packed cheek-to-jowel together, like any self respecting New York skyscraper (Hello Manhattanization of Miami!) will also be of reasonably similar height.


----------



## desertpunk

*Leaked Renderings Of Herzog & deMeuron's Jade Signature*

Hmmmm....


----------



## desertpunk

desertpunk said:


> *Brickell CityCentre Gobbling Up More Land*


*7th Tower Added!*



> Behold plans, elevations, renderings, and the like of Brickell CityCentre's new northward addition and seventh tower thanks to exMiami.com. Even though the project's massive three-block first phase is still in the early, early stages of construction, they're already thinking bigger, commandeering the entire block directly to the north between 6th and 5th streets. *They've added a 46 story residential tower* and amenity deck, along with more parking, and a connection to CityCentre's elevated shopping mall via an expansion of the department store over 6th street, basically making that street a tunnel under a rather cool department store in the sky.


----------



## desertpunk

*An Addition For The Art Deco Versailles Hotel?*












> According to someone very much in-the-know, King & Grove Hotels, the very swank and fairly new boutique hotel chain that operates the Tides Hotel on Ocean Drive, is working on the landmark art deco Versailles Hotel on 34th Street and Collins Avenue, making it their second Miami Beach establishment. This verifies a rumor that HotelChatter investigated a year ago. The hotel had been purchased by Joseph Chetrit, who has funded some of King & Grove's other projects, and additions and renovations to the structure were designed by architect Kobi Karp, who has renderings of the hotel on his website:


----------



## el palmesano

nice adition


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami Starchitecture*

*Towers Are Popping Up Left And Right All Over Miami*









Faena house



> The last two months have been good months for new construction in Miami, with towers breaking ground from Fort Lauderdale to Brickell. *A month ago (how did we miss this?) the Lord Norman Foster-designed Faena House, the residential portion of Alan Faena's Faena District project, quietly broke ground.* Units feature wrap-around terraces modeled after Argentinian 'aleros' that connect the various rooms within each unit. Construction of the hotel portion of the project, in the neighboring Saxony Hotel, began last year


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami's Seaport Could Look Like This In 30 Years*












> This is what the southwest corner of PortMiami could look like if PlusUrbia, a local design firm, wins a competition to master plan the port's future commercial district, planned to be a World Trade Center. After announcing an ambitious master plan for the future of PortMiami to much whoop-de-do that would a bunch of skyscrapers, a megayacht marina, hotels, retail, and residences, the powers-that-be at the port quietly began an invitation only competition to find an architect to design a master plan for the WTC area.
> 
> The PlusUrbia design, which they call 'Port Side Miami', with its towers clustered together, gradually decreasing in height from the center of the zone, a large marina, and small public parks and plazas scattered around, is one of the finalists. The other finalists remain a mystery.


----------



## desertpunk

*mybrickell Tops Out*


----------



## aquablue

desertpunk said:


> *Towers Are Popping Up Left And Right All Over Miami*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faena house


Damn nice, that design. Sophisticated and tropical feel.


----------



## Paul305

aquablue said:


> Damn nice, that design. Sophisticated and tropical feel.


It was designed by Foster + Partners and the hotel portion of the development was designed by Koolhaas. Here's what the Koolhaas half of the project will look like:


----------



## desertpunk

*Gigantic Marriott at Miami World Center?*

An architect working with MWC posted this massing study:


----------



## desertpunk

*Related Cos. Shows Interest in Long-Stalled Island Gardens Development on Watson Island*


----------



## desertpunk

*mybrickell Still Has To Go On Its Karim Rashid Acid Trip*












> Ladies and gents, buckle your seat belts and make sure arms and legs stay within the condo at all times. Oh, and be sure to stay well hydrated, because now that mybrickell, the first condo tower to top off in Brickell since the crash, has topped off, things are going to start getting really psychedelic. Renderings of the Arquitectonica and Karim Rashid-designed building show public spaces decked out in a rainbow of solid colors, a pool with more pink, orange, yellow, and purple than blue, a bright orange mail room, and a baby blue lounge, which actually looks rather subdued compared to the rest.


----------



## desertpunk

*Bal Harbour Beach Club Getting Giant Replacement*












> Since the sale of the Bal Harbour Beach Club, Curbed has lamented the impending loss of Bal Harbour's grand lawn was designed to connect the ocean to the bay. Now, the Beach Club's site is going to be built upon by developers who plan a large, blockish glass condo tower designed by Arquitectonica according to renderings from exMiami. Although the building doesn't shy away from its bigness, and it doesn't exactly scream architectural originality, the architecture does seem to acknowledge the triumphant nature of its location at the end of a great symmetrical lawn, and of Bal Harbour's grand and graceful urban design.






























all images: curbed


----------



## desertpunk

*Seville Hotel Redo Going Well*









http://miami.curbed.com/archives/20...ake-shape-at-schragers-seville-hotel-redo.php









http://miami.curbed.com/archives/20...ake-shape-at-schragers-seville-hotel-redo.php


----------



## desertpunk

*Massive Plans For Biscayne Landing Could Not Be More Boring*












> Since coming back from the graveyard of megaprojects that never got built, Biscayne Landing seems to be on a quest to be the biggest and most boring megaproject of them all, according to the most recent plan modifications published in the Biscayne Times. Instead of just one car dealership near the Biscayne Boulevard entrance, they're now doing four. The last remaining lake will be paved over. Big box stores will cluster on the other side of the project, and many apartment towers similar to the two already there will populate middle.
> 
> ---


----------



## desertpunk

*Old Infinity II Site Is Getting An SLS Hotel By Philippe Starck*












> The Related Group is doing something entirely new for the former Infinity II site in Brickell, despite having fully approved plans for, umm, the tower that would have been called Infinity II. *And that 'something new' is a condo tower compliant with the new Miami 21 zoning code as well as a 132 room hotel according to news sources. But wait, there's more! We hear word over at exMiami that it's going to be an SLS Hotel*, and it will be designed by that king of postmodernism, Philippe Starck.
> 
> ---


----------



## desertpunk

*ExMiami: Met3 Could Get Condo Tower After All*












> "More details: The construction permit which has been issued for Met 3 is a phased permit which will allow them to build a 349' residential tower with 456 units.
> 
> They have applied for a construction permit at Met Square but it has not been grated yet. "


----------



## desertpunk

*North Miami Beach's Abandoned Marina Is Getting Condos*












> A marina on Biscayne Bay, abandoned since the real estate crash, is finally getting un-abandoned and - to the envy of every other marina's eye - redeveloped as Marina Palms, with two condo towers and every imaginable maritime amenity a skipper could want.
> 
> The condos will be nice, of course, with features like solid core doors freestanding tubs, and Subzero appliances, but the real winners are the boat owners. However, with 112 slips for boats up to 90 feet long, as well as direct access to Biscayne Bay (and Biscayne Boulevard) the marina will have oodles of amenities for the boats, like wifi and cable TV, a yacht club concierge, butlers, a marina store, and a large promenade.


----------



## desertpunk

*Developer Asi Cymbal Wants You To Name His Next Building*












> Asi Cymbal, the developer behind projects like Bjarke Ingels' apartment wonderland in Fort Lauderdale, is already dreaming of his next project, but by gum he just can't decide on a name. So, naturally, Asi came to Curbed Miami for help, and we are coming to you. Curbed Miami is holding a contest to name Asi's new building. The project's old name, Museum Village, just didn't work on, like, so many levels. So, Asi needs a new one, and this is where you, dear reader, come in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be a mid-rise commercial building designed by Enrique Norten and TEN Arquitectos at 112-130 NE 41 Street in the heart of Miami's Design District. The ground floor will be luxury retail, with three floors of parking, three floors of offices, and a rooftop restaurant and event space.


----------



## RegentHouse

^^How about "Another Ugly Box?"

Also, I wish the weather was cold enough in Miami to wear clothing like the people are in the render.


----------



## desertpunk

*Zaha Hadid's 1000 Museum Will Be Announced ASAP*












> Miami Condo Investments has heard that the new Zaha Hadid skyscraper, which will be called 1000 Museum will be formally announced next week. However, they reported this on Saturday, which totally means they could be talking about this week, which means Curbed is holding its breath in anticipation for the official press release of the biggest thing to happen in Miami since pink flamingos to land in our inbox.


----------



## el palmesano

desertpunk said:


> *North Miami Beach's Abandoned Marina Is Getting Condos*


have you pictures of the place nowadays?


----------



## Paul305

el palmesano said:


> have you pictures of the place nowadays?


Here's what it looks like now:










The views from this location will be amazing since it faces the biggest skyline in North America that nobody knows about, Sunny Isles Beach (most of the buildings in the background are over 500 ft. or 150 m tall).


----------



## desertpunk

*Hints Dropping About New SLS Hotel*












> Grainy drawings of the Related Group's new SLS Hotel tower in Brickell were revealed on exMiami, showing an Arquitectonica-designed slab of a building with a textured balcony design reminiscent of Related and Arquitectonica's other recent project, Icon Bay. A floorplan shows rather standard looking, even smallish, units and a hallway, which is rather odd. Is the SLS not going to be a luxury property? All of Related's purported "luxury" projects have private elevators these days.


----------



## desertpunk

*"Welcome To Miami Beach. This Will Be Your Pharmacy"*


----------



## desertpunk

*Marriott Edition Model Reveals Lots Of Green, Everywhere
*


----------



## el palmesano

^^ very nice!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

yes looks very nice


----------



## desertpunk

Guess what? This one's going up!

*Sales to launch at 43-story Brickell condo tower*












> May 02, 2013 02:00PM
> 
> Apartments in the 43-story 1080 Brickell tower will go on sale this week, exMiami reported.
> 
> A Spanish investment group purchased the site for the proposed 328-unit building on Miami’s Brickell Avenue about a year ago, paying $17.37 million, a $7.87 million premium over what the seller, Rilea Group, paid for the property in 2006, according to the South Florida Business Journal.
> 
> The site was rezoned last year so that an existing parking garage could be torn down and the new tower put up in its place.
> 
> MDR Toledo, managed by Madrid residents Manuel Moratiel Llarena and Maria Moratiel del Pilar Entrena, control Miami-based MDR Real Estate, which purchased Brickell Station Lofts for $17 million in January 2012.


----------



## desertpunk

*Chinese Investors Loading Up In Miami*












> Chinese investors have joined an international group of buyers in Miami, picking up properties to build a rental portfolio of condos, houses and duplexes by purchasing bank-owned units, Daily Business Review reported.
> 
> Like other overseas buyers, Chinese private equity groups see real estate as relatively inexpensive in South Florida, where prices are still depressed from the housing crash in 2008, and the U.S. is considered a safe bet, with excellent private schools, as The Real Deal noted in July.
> 
> In 18 months, one group has picked up 20 South Florida properties, according to Concierge Real Estate Services broker Doug Dewitt.
> 
> “They’ve been to San Francisco. Then they went to Manhattan. Then they looked in Los Angeles, and when they came down here, they said, ‘Wow, this place is on sale,’” Dewitt reportedly said.
> 
> The paper also quotes Miami real estate broker Hagen Hendrix. He says his client, a Chinese investment group, isn’t interesting in anything outside of the mid-$100,000s to mid-$200,000s or the 305 area code.


----------



## desertpunk

Here's a video touting Glass at 120 Ocean Drive:

63831312


----------



## desertpunk

*Proposed Towers Rile Neighbors*












> Following a recent upzoning of land adjacent to North Miami Beach's Greynolds Park - a Depression-era WPA park designed by one of South Florida's most noted lanscape architect's, William Lyman Phillips - a group of NY/NJ developers are planning three towers of ten stories or more overlooking the lagoon area on the eastern end of the park, giving their new hotel and office building project gorgeous park views, but at the same time permanently marring what is now an undisturbed tree line and bringing the city back into the park. The project is slated for land directly to the park's south, at 17400 West Dixie Hwy. In response, park lovers have launched a campaign, including Facebook page, and a lawsuit, against the rezoning. The suit is currently pending in the courts.


----------



## sarahelles

Does anyone know what is going up behind the gas station at SW2nd Ave & SW13th Street? It seems they've moved all the tenants out of those little walk-up apartment building and installed chain link fence...


----------



## desertpunk

*BrickellHouse Gains Height, Starts Looking Tower-ish*


----------



## desertpunk

*Sneak peek at Flagler On The River, a 32 story tower currently in prep phase:*









http://www.miamirivercommission.org/Agenda05.2013Home.html


----------



## desertpunk

*Teabagged!*

*Forget the canopy: The Miami Dolphins' Sun Life Stadium deal is dead, and so are their plans to renovate the place*









Roof plan caved in by Tallahassee politics



> The Miami Dolphins do not intend to pay for any upgrades to Sun Life Stadium now that the team’s push for a subsidized renovation to the 1987 facility has failed, CEO Mike Dee said Sunday.
> 
> “We cannot do this without a private-public partnership,” Dee told Miami Herald news partner WFOR-CBS 4. “At this time we have no intention of investing more.”
> 
> Dee also sounded less than hopeful about South Florida’s prospects to host the 50th and 51st Super Bowl games without improving the Miami Gardens stadium. National Football League owners will announce the host cities by May 22. Miami and the San Francisco area are competing for Super Bowl 50 in 2016.
> 
> “We clearly have our work cut out for us,” he said. “Having a stadium that’s competitive is, I think, probably comparable to having a good quarterback when you’re playing football.”
> 
> In a live interview on Facing South Florida with Jim DeFede, Dee gave the first in-person remarks by any Dolphins official since late Friday, when the Florida House of Representatives ended the annual lawmaking session in Tallahassee without taking up team-backed legislation providing public subsidies for the renovation.
> 
> Legislative approval was required to hold a May 14 referendum asking voters about the stadium renovation; the election was canceled Friday night. The Dolphins were hoping to get $289 million over 30 years from an increase in the mainland Miami-Dade hotel-tax rate, and $90 million over the same period in state sales-tax subsidies.
> 
> Dolphins owner Stephen Ross Friday night released a written statement lambasting House Speaker Will Weatherford, whom he blamed for not giving the legislation a floor vote in his chamber.
> 
> Dee continued to place the blame squarely on Weatherford, saying the Wesley Chapel Republican told the team privately that he would hear the legislation. Weatherford has denied making that pledge. “In no fewer than four occasions were we told that directly from Speaker Weatherford: ‘Your bill deserves a chance to be heard,’ ” Dee said. “One guy at the end of the day wrote the eulogy for this process.”
> 
> Dee said the Dolphins had lined up 84 votes supporting the legislation — a count disputed to The Miami Herald on Sunday by a senior House official.
> 
> More than once Dee referred to Weatherford somewhat dismissively as “a guy from Pasco County.” And he echoed Ross’ statement suggesting the owner plans to remain involved in Tallahassee politics — against Weatherford. “This abuse of power, I believe, will follow his career for a long time,” Dee said, without providing details.
> 
> When DeFede asked whether the Dolphins’ harsh statements would hurt the team next year, especially since Weatherford will remain at the helm as the powerful speaker, Dee appeared resigned. “I don’t know if you can win him over. You can’t do anything more than we did,” he said. “This is a political animal. He is a young guy in a big position with big aspirations.”
> 
> [...]
> Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/05/05/3381834/miami-dolphins-dont-plan-to-invest.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## desertpunk

*Damn Girl, 44 Story 'The Bond' Going Up On Killer Brickell Site*












> Back in action since its shelving in the real estate crash is the Rilea Group's planned 44 story residential tower at 1080 Brickell Avenue, using previously approved designs by Nichols Brosch Wurst Wolfe & Associates, on a site that has gone in the intervening time from 'good' to 'holy hot tamale you live there?' The Bond At Brickell will stretch from a narrow Brickell Avenue frontage to a gloriously wide spot along Brickell's brand, spanking, new Brickell Flatiron Park, meaning it'll have (A) a back yard-like green space, (B) views that won't be blocked in five years by some new tower being built next door, and (C) something beautiful for those living on the west side to look at. Sound pretty nice compared to the common view for a Brickellite looking west: the highway and Little Havana.
> 
> P.S. Sales launched last week and a third of the units got snapped up in, like, 20 minutes.


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami Starchitecture*

*Richard Meier Is Designing The Surf Club Now, With Kobi As Second Banana*












> The restoration and condo-ization of the grand old Surf Club is being redesigned by world renowned starchitect, Pritzker Prize winner, and white paint addict Richard Meier, according to exMiami. The project was previously designed by architect Kobi Karp, whose monolithic glass box low-rise residential buildings would surround the historic structure, and was a bit of a snoozefest. Not entirely out of a job, Kobi will stay on, probably acting as Associate Architect, or Construction Architect, a position his firm has on numerous projects around town. The Meier design, except for what the doodle above might show, is still a total mystery.


----------



## RegentHouse

desertpunk said:


> *Damn Girl, 44 Story 'The Bond' Going Up On Killer Brickell Site*


Of course they keep the ugly boom-era designs for revived projects, and turn beautifully proposed ones into drab garbage. Way to go, Miami... hno:



desertpunk said:


> *Sneak peek at Flagler On The River, a 32 story tower currently in prep phase:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.miamirivercommission.org/Agenda05.2013Home.html


The base looks nice, but does the street level restaurant space need to be separated from the street by a concrete wall and steps? I would have thought Miami21 banned this practice.


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami's Downtown Train Station Breaking Ground This Year*









http://exmiami.org/threads/all-aboard-florida-mixed-use-downtown-miami-station-proposed.235/page-2



> The Prez and Chief Development Officer of All Aboard Florida, Michael Reininger told Miami Today that "We hope to break ground probably late this year" on the Florida East Coast Railway's new downtown Miami passenger station. The station will be on almost ten acres of surface parking lots currently owned by the FEC smack in the middle of Downtown Miami that once was the site of Miami's original train station.
> 
> "We'll turn that neighborhood into a very connected urban village, and we'll become a very significant intermodal kind of facility that will link our infrastructure and transportation uses with many of the other existing transportation uses, like the Metrorail and Metromover station, which exist adjacent to the station," he said, saying the plan was still in the design phase but making it all just sound fabulous anyways.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Meanwhile, at the airport, Miami Central Station is taking shape:*














































All photos: http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2013/05/07/miami-central-station-construction-update-1.php


----------



## desertpunk

*City Garage Getting 47 Story Tower*



> *City garage getting 47-story crown*
> 
> By Meisha Perrin
> 
> *Forty-seven stories of residences, offices and amenities totaling 415,000 square feet will rise atop a Miami Parking Authority seven-story downtown garage between 56 and 70 SW First St. — while the garage itself will also be upgraded.*
> 
> Last week the authority approved a proposal from Downtown 56 LLC to redevelop the garage, which the board agreed in April needed renovation. *Now, the company is set to restore the garage to adhere to Florida's 2010 building code and to make it more aesthetically pleasing, said authority CEO Art Noriega, in addition to building a 54-story, $73 million tower.*
> 
> Structurally, he said, the garage is in good shape. The problem is code and aesthetics.
> According to the approved proposal, the garage upgrade, exterior refurbishment and modernization is to add 170 parking spots as well as a residential tower atop the garage with about 440 units, 12,000 square feet of rooftop restaurant and event space, 2,500 square feet of ground floor retail and 4,000 square feet of new office space for the authority.
> 
> *The development would envelop adjacent properties at 46 and 34 SW First St., both of which are currently controlled by the developer, J.C. Mendez.*
> 
> Garage upgrades, according to the proposal, would run the developer about $2.5 million. Adding the office space and extra amenities will cost another $1.5 million, and the garage expansion is to cost another $3.5 million. That expansion, however, would help generate an added $200,000 annual revenue for the authority, as the authority will own and operate all additional parking and the garage itself.
> 
> The residential units, the proposal said, are to generate $11 million a year from rent for the developer. "We are hoping that this building will provide economic impact not only for the Miami Parking Authority," said Ben Lopez, of Ben Lopez & Associates, which designed the architectural plans, "but also for downtown."
> 
> As proposed, the ground floor will have higher ceilings and will accommodate the retail space and an entrance lobby. The second floor will contain the office space, and the third to seventh floors will make up the lateral parking expansion of the garage.
> The eighth and ninth floors will have amenities and floors 10 through 51 will have nine residential units per floor. At the tower's peak the developers plan to create a restaurant opportunity along with open-air seating and outdoor lounge areas.
> 
> Throughout construction of the tower, Mr. Noriega said, the garage will still function.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Skyview is nearing its peak:*









Langbro at exMiami










http://exmiami.org/threads/2012-exm...-project-preparing-or-under-construction.229/


----------



## desertpunk

*Le Parc at Brickell*

Work on the 12 story condominium begins this Fall.

65398121


----------



## desertpunk

*Another Tower, The Crimson, Popping Up Next To Icon Bay*












> *Edgewater, which is perhaps Miami's most architecturally disorganized neighborhood,* (and that's saying a lot) but also an area with fascinating and sometimes incredibly beautiful architectural variety,* better get its shit together* or it'll start looking like a mismatched version of Brickell. Case in point is this latest announcement/leak/whatever for The Crimson, which will go next door to the currently under construction Icon Bay, with its own bizarre idiosyncrasies (public park under a building, anyone?), and looks like a mashup between an art school, a bomb shelter, and a hospital ICU. The one rendering we found of the lobby, however, looks down right awesome.
> 
> The building will be on 17th Street and NW 5th Avenue, just to the south of Icon Bay. The exterior renderings are from exMiami. The lobby rendering is from the developer's (the unpronounceably named mckafka development group. Does one capitalize that, or not?) website.





















The 'Vegas Effect': build a cheap, nasty tower and pack it with first-rate amenities. Soooo predictable...


----------



## desertpunk

*Rumor Mill: Latest Miami Beach Ritz Carlton Will Be Designed By Piero Lissoni In Vacant Hospital*

Old Heart Hospital:











> They had previously announced, of course, that the design wiz Piero Lissoni has been hired by Lionheart Capital to turn the former Miami Heart Institute Building on Lake Surprise into luxury condos by complicated process of slicing and dicing the preexisting building instead of knocking it down and starting new, because zoning would only allow a new building of much smaller size, but the fact that it'll be a Ritz Carlton is very new news. And although the project still, still has no name, one can only assume the name will be something like Ritz Carlton Residences Miami Beach. Because 'Ritz Carlton Residences Lake Surprise' just doesn't sound nearly as classy.





















Curbed


----------



## desertpunk

*Echo Brickell May Sell Out Before Work Starts!*

Only 30 units left!












> Big ass Echo Brickell is selling out insanely quickly. The latest behemoth planned for the Brickell skyline, almost as high as the Four Seasons right next door, has reservations for all but 30 of its 190 units, according to a tweet by one of its realtors Aniley Perez. And these kinds of crazy-fast selling numbers seem to be appearing over and over again around Miami. Either this city's a goldmine, or we've learned nothing and are bound to get ourselves in a lot o' trouble all over again. Considering that everyone's still paying in cash, and not mortgages (it's like we're on another planet, where the normal laws of money don't apply) Curbed Miami thinks that so far this city is a-ok. No word yet on whether the penthouse, which architect Carlos Ott will custom design for whomever buys it, has sold or not.


----------



## desertpunk

*Old Brickell Apartments Making Way For New*












> When this super cute block of art deco apartments with its sleek lines, portholes, dramatic vertical element, and courtyard was built, it would have had a gorgeous view into Simpson Park, a rare patch of old growth Florida hammock wedged in between Brickell's north and south halves. Then the Metrorail came and that park view became a Metrorail view, taking away one of the building's biggest assets. Yes, Metrorail's underbelly was landscaped, so the setting remained kinda nice, but was probably not the winner it once was. Still, if we remember correctly, the building was cool enough to be featured in a scene from There's Something About Mary.
> 
> Now, sales for a new tower on the same site but tall enough to recapture those grand park views have been announced. The tower is, aptly and with a flourish, called Le Parc. And sure, renderings show Le Parc to be a good looking building by architect Luis Revuelta, but without quite the architectural je ne sais quoi of its predecessor.


----------



## desertpunk

*Bjarke Ingels Job Wins Key Approval In Ft. Lauderdale*









archdaily



> Marina Lofts received a 9-0 approval from the Fort Lauderdale Planning & Zoning board just before 1 a.m. on Wednesday.
> 
> The Fort Lauderdale City Commission chamber was overflowing with supporters wearing green t-shirts and opponents wearing blue shirts. There were so many in attendance that the fire marshal ordered that some attendees in the back of the chambers leave.
> 
> Developer Asi Cymbal and his team gave a detailed one-hour presentation about the project. Before the vote, city staff basically said the nearly 1,000-unit rental project fit with desired development in the area.
> 
> A controversial plan to move a giant rain tree wasn't within the purview of the P&Z board's review, so opponents' last-ditch efforts to stop the project will depend on the Fort Lauderdale City commission. So far, the commission appears to support the project


----------



## desertpunk

*Big Broward Bonus!*

*Broward County's New Courthouse
Beginning Its Ascent:*












> Construction action continues at the new Broward County Courthouse on the south side of the New River, just behind the county's 'riverview' jail. A construction shot taken by Smith Aerial Photos and posted on exMiami shows construction has hit the third floor of what will be a twenty story building, complete with court rooms galore, secure pedestrian bridges for prisoners, judges, and the public, and even an extra 34,000 square foot 'shell' floor, for future expansion.


----------



## erbse

They're tearing down Art Deco buildings for exchangeable, bland modernist stuff? What's going on, Miami? hno: I remember you as quite a charming place. Charme's fading away as we speak...


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Miami and South Florida is growing fast, so something has to go


----------



## erbse

"Growth" at any price isn't always the best option you can go for.

Way too many CBD's in North America approve...


----------



## desertpunk

*Revealed, Rem & Bjarke Present Final Convention Center Plans
*












> Tuesday was D-Day of the Convention Center wars, with Rem Koolhaas and the South Beach-ACE gang, and Bjarke Ingels & Portman-CMC each making their final presentations for the Convention Center redevelopment job. In the end, there were surprising similarities between both plans, and some key differences. Rem continued to articulate his plan, while Bjarke's evolved. So, what's new? Well, here goes:
> 
> First to the plate is South Beach-ACE, with architect Rem Koolhaas and the Office for Metropolitan Architecture, developers Tishman and Robert Wennett, and landscape designers Raymond Jungles and Michael Van Valkenburgh Associates. Highlights of South Beach-ACE's plan include:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) A reoriented convention center, with all concourses to the south, and loading/unloading/service to the north.
> 
> 2) A vertical convention center, with an elevated ballroom, 800 room hotel, and hotel meeting spaces on top of the main convention center halls, high enough to capture views of the city and the ocean. Rooftop space will either be allocated to hotel amenities or a green roof.
> 
> 3) The loading, parking, and utility areas to the north buried by a giant man made hill that goes all the way to the convention center's roof with rolling meadows and jungly slopes, capturing the views.
> 
> 4) A massive expansion to the botanical gardens, bringing them south and through the site, removing their isolation from the city, and creating a 'Central Park'-like effect.
> 
> 5) The reorienting and vertical-stacking of the convention center will open up more corridors for ocean breezes, and the lanscaping plan will focus on providing maximum shade.
> 
> 6) A completely openable wall between the westernmost convention center hall and the botanical garden/parkland outside.
> 
> 7) A plaza to the south of the convention center, linking together city hall, the preserved Jackie Gleason Theater, the new 'mystery' cultural building, and retail and residential to the west. The Gleason will be given an exterior auditorium, thus making the stage two-sided. The plaza extends all the way to 17th Street.
> 
> 8) A curving 17th Street with wide medians will mitigate traffic and make pedestrian crossings much more comfortable.
> 
> 9) The old 17th Street garage will be preserved, with new ground level retail, multiple floors of residential on top, and a large amenity deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> On the flip side, here's what's cooking with Portman-CMC, including architect Bjarke Ingels and Bjarke Ingels Group, architect John Portman, developers Portman Holdings and CMC Group, and landscape designers West 8:
Click to expand...

1) The central square is the focus of the plan, around which radiate the now preserved Jackie Gleason Theater, a Latin American Cultural Museum, Miami Beach City Hall, the freestanding ballroom building, and the hotel.

2) The Jackie Gleason Theater will somehow open up to west, perhaps by creating a large new practice room with a window wall. Cirque du Soleil will share stage time with live music acts.

3) The hotel is now attached to the convention center's southern end, rising above the massive structure but kept at a low height to blend in with the surrounding community. The perimeter of the building's roof will, however, have a continuous green loop, and the hotel will look out onto an 'art roof' over the building's central expanse. The 'green roof' idea will be used for other, smaller buildings, and as an aesthetic device, however, especially where dramatic lawns can be created.

4) There will be a rooftop viewing terrace for the 'art roof'.

5) To the west of the ballroom, low-rise residential buildings harmonize with low-rise residential across Meridian Avenue. And to the north, the ballroom will open out to the botanical gardens.

6) A completely new 17th Street garage will replace the old one and have fun stuff on top.

7) The exhibit halls seem to have some kind of permeable wall thing going on with the exterior, like the South Beach-ACE plan does, but that might not be the case.

8) Back of house spaces will be located (probably) on the convention center's eastern side, with parking on top, all hidden behind a layer of residential and retail. And, god save them, they are actually proposing that the parking garage extend to the roof, creating roof top parking.
[/QUOTE]

































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## desertpunk

*Mansions At Acqualina Starting To Look Mansiony
*











.


----------



## desertpunk

erbse said:


> They're tearing down Art Deco buildings for exchangeable, bland modernist stuff? What's going on, Miami? hno: I remember you as quite a charming place. Charme's fading away as we speak...


Anywhere else that building might survive but along Brickell, not a chance. Everything in that area will make way for towers. Not to worry though, Miami Beach is still loaded with the good stuff.


----------



## desertpunk

*Marriott At Miami WorldCenter Is Actually A Thing, And Huge
*









http://blog.buzzbuzzhome.com/



> Holy Crap, while Curbed Miami was sleeping in to a respectable hour, other news outlets were getting their grubby little paws all over the news that the rumored 'Marriott At Miami Worldcenter' is actually a thing. Yep people, this planned massive tower's got 500,000 square feet of convention space and an 1,800 room Marriott Hotel on top. About to be purchased from the Miami Worldcenter peeps by some other peeps, the land - now currently the site of Grand Central Park - is now under the control of MDM Group, which will privately finance the project, although it will still be connected to the Miami Worldcenter megadevelopment when (and if) that on again, off again fantasyland of a city gets built.
> 
> The design, by architects Nichols Brosch Wurst Wolfe & Associates (they of the 'accidental' leak earlier this year) appears to be a rather sleek looking towering rectangle, with swoopy arms reaching out across the site. Oh, and it will be connected via skybridge to the new All Aboard Florida train station downtown, which it is adjacent to.


----------



## ZZ-II

It's not the tallest but it's really huge!


----------



## QuantumX

*Miami World Convention Center Hotel*


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

desertpunk said:


> *Revealed, Rem & Bjarke Present Final Convention Center Plans
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The central square is the focus of the plan, around which radiate the now preserved Jackie Gleason Theater, a Latin American Cultural Museum, Miami Beach City Hall, the freestanding ballroom building, and the hotel.
> 
> 2) The Jackie Gleason Theater will somehow open up to west, perhaps by creating a large new practice room with a window wall. Cirque du Soleil will share stage time with live music acts.
> 
> 3) The hotel is now attached to the convention center's southern end, rising above the massive structure but kept at a low height to blend in with the surrounding community. The perimeter of the building's roof will, however, have a continuous green loop, and the hotel will look out onto an 'art roof' over the building's central expanse. The 'green roof' idea will be used for other, smaller buildings, and as an aesthetic device, however, especially where dramatic lawns can be created.
> 
> 4) There will be a rooftop viewing terrace for the 'art roof'.
> 
> 5) To the west of the ballroom, low-rise residential buildings harmonize with low-rise residential across Meridian Avenue. And to the north, the ballroom will open out to the botanical gardens.
> 
> 6) A completely new 17th Street garage will replace the old one and have fun stuff on top.
> 
> 7) The exhibit halls seem to have some kind of permeable wall thing going on with the exterior, like the South Beach-ACE plan does, but that might not be the case.
> 
> 8) Back of house spaces will be located (probably) on the convention center's eastern side, with parking on top, all hidden behind a layer of residential and retail. And, god save them, they are actually proposing that the parking garage extend to the roof, creating roof top parking.



































































[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

So Beautiful.


----------



## desertpunk

*Slightly More Photoshopped Zaha Tower Renderings Revealed*
































































http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2013/05/20/new-zaha-one-thousand-museum-renderings.php


----------



## desertpunk

*Here's The Inside Of Downtown's Future Convention Center
*












> If all goes well, this will be the splashy new interior of Downtown's future convention center and 1800 room Marriott at Miami Worldcenter - making it South Florida's biggest hotel. (Take that Fontainebleau!) This image, and the one after the jump, flashed across our screens in the YouTube video the developers, MDM Group, used to announce the project. But apparently they put it together in a report as well, and gave that report to someone who somehow snuck it off to the exMiami people, where it was leaked, wham: the snazzy interior of a convention center that is totally way more beautiful than the current Miami Beach Convention Center, although at just half the size. So, it won't be holding any of the really, really big Art Basel/Boat Show type shows anytime soon.


----------



## desertpunk

Miami Metrorail working on their next cars:


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami Beach*

*Retail Spaces Just-Off-Lincoln Road Sprouting Up Fast*









Yard House



> Two new retail and restaurant buildings just off Lincoln Road and adjacent to Lincoln Lane North - both buildings sporting spanky contemporary designs - are fast on their way to completion. We found construction shots on exMiami. Above, Yard House, a restaurant, is building its own building at 1681 Lenox Avenue with multiple storefronts and a little plaza with a fountain visible from Lincoln Road. A few blocks to the east, on 17th street, the 1000 Building by Arquitectonica is three levels of retail topped by a restaurant with outdoor seating and a striking exterior staircase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 Lincoln Road
> 
> But that's not all, dear readers... exMiami mentions two additional mystery projects in the planning stages:
> 
> -The Carib Theater at 230 Lincoln Road is proposed to be rebuilt as a small four story shopping center with 62,000 sf. It was originally built in 1950 and designed by Michael DeAngelis and Roy France. It has been shuttered for 25 years.
> 
> -The former Eastern Air Terminal (adj.Wings building) off Lincoln Road is proposed to be restored and rebuilt, with the parking lot converted into an outdoor seating area. However, the owners have proposed similar restoration projects in the past that were never built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eastern Air Terminal as previously envisioned.


----------



## desertpunk

*Hollywood FL*

*Margaritaville Beach Resort Ready To Go Up*












> Hollywood city commissioners voted on Wednesday to allow developers of the Margaritaville Hollywood Beach Resort to take possession of city property and begin construction.
> 
> The Miami Herald reports that the 349-room resort, which will be built at A1A and Johnson Street, is projected to cost $147 million and take 27 months to build.
> 
> The city will lease the land to the developers and has agreed to provide $23 million for furniture and other fixtures, according to the Herald.


----------



## desertpunk

Finally!

*Rendering for Flagler On The River, which has already started construction, released:*









http://www.miamirivercommission.org/Agenda05.2013Home.html


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami Starchitecture*

*Grove At Grand Bay Breaks Ground June 5*












> Miami-based developer Terra Group expects to break June 5 on its Grove at Grand Bay condominium project in Coconut Grove, which will feature two 20-story glass and steel towers, twisting floor to floor and showcasing its bayfront views.
> 
> The low-density project, designed by Danish architect Bjarke Ingels, will emphasize green space and comprise just 98 units, with prices starting at $3 million. The condos at 2675 South Bayshore Drive will boast floor-to-ceiling glass sliding doors opening to 12-foot high balconies stretching 12 feet deep. Raymond Jungles is in charge of lush landscaping plans.
> 
> “Sales are going really well,’’ said Alicia Cervera, managing partner of Cervera Real Estate, which is marketing the project. “The north tower is almost sold out and the south tower began selling two months ago.’’
> 
> [...]
> Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/05/30/3424862/grove-at-grand-bay-condo-to-break.html#storylink=cpy











http://miami.curbed.com/tags/grove-at-grand-bay









http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2012/10/25/grove-at-grand-bay-1.php









http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2012/10/25/grove-at-grand-bay-1.php









http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2012/10/25/grove-at-grand-bay-1.php









http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2012/10/25/grove-at-grand-bay-1.php









http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2012/10/25/grove-at-grand-bay-1.php









http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2012/10/25/grove-at-grand-bay-1.php









http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2012/10/25/grove-at-grand-bay-1.php









http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2012/10/25/grove-at-grand-bay-1.php









http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2012/10/25/grove-at-grand-bay-1.php









http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2012/10/25/grove-at-grand-bay-1.php









http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2012/10/25/grove-at-grand-bay-1.php









http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2012/10/25/grove-at-grand-bay-1.php









http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2012/10/25/grove-at-grand-bay-1.php









http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2012/10/25/grove-at-grand-bay-1.php


----------



## RobertWalpole

Nice.


----------



## desertpunk

*New Miami Juvenile Justice Courthouse Lets Kids Gone Bad Meet Their Fate In Style:*












> Miami-Dade's bad kids are getting a massive new courthouse centrally located in the Government Center district of jails, office buildings, the police headquarters, and other courthouses, designed by architecture firm HOK. It's big, blocky, and despite those glassy walled lower floors, looks quite monolithic. Hey, it coordinates with all the brutalist architecture surrounding it. But does Miami-Dade County really have enough troublemaking ragamuffins to fill up such a castle? Apparently, somebody thinks so. Noticeably absent: a playground. Naughty children don't get playgrounds.











Rotten kids, fancy digs.


----------



## Chadoh25

^^ And it's right by the high school! How convenient!!! LOL


----------



## desertpunk

*Swire Brings EAST Hotel Brand to CityCentre*












> June 3, 2013
> 
> MIAMI—Swire Properties revealed yet another key component of its $1+ billion Brickell CityCentre project. The Hong Kong-based developer plans to bring Swire Hotels’ EAST brand to the project as the flagship hotel.
> 
> Billed as a lifestyle hotel, EAST is popular in Hong Kong and Beijing. The Brickell CityCentre debut will mark EAST’s first entrance onto the U.S. hotel scene. Swire Hotels will also manage the hotel.
> 
> “Interest on the part of hospitality companies in flagging the Brickell CityCentre hotel has been keen due to their desire to secure a prime location in the hot Brickell market and due to the inclusion of luxury retail in our project,” says Stephen Owens, president of Swire Properties. “We were ultimately able to select from among 10 upscale hotel brands in choosing Swire Hotels’ EAST for our flag.”
> 
> At Brickell CityCentre, EAST, Miami is expected to offer about 218,000 square feet with 263 guest rooms and 89 serviced apartments. The hotel will have two restaurants and a rooftop bar, as well as meeting rooms, pool, fitness center and treatment rooms.
> 
> [...]




Brickell CityCenter by thehoorse24, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Bjarke Ingels' Whirlwind Miami Tour Ended With Grove At Grand Bay Groundbreaking*












> Architectural it-boy and crush of many Bjarke Ingels was on a rampage of glory through Miami and Fort Lauderdale this week, making appearances for all three of his South Florida projects, three nights in a row. Each party was a hot ticket and more elaborate than the one before it. Monday night he gave an enthralling presentation of his architectural portfolio at the Fort Lauderdale Museum of Art, followed by a presentation of his plans for the Marina Lofts apartments. Tuesday he opened the Portman-CMC Miami Beach Convention Center team's new showroom on Lincoln Lane North.
> 
> The fun fest culminated last night at the spectacularly fun groundbreaking ceremony for his Grove at Grand Bay project, that pair of majestically twisting condo towers. As construction ceremoniously began, it was noted that if everything stayed on schedule, this project would be his first completed work in all the Americas, north and south.


----------



## desertpunk

*Related Reveals Unika Replacement, Baltus House
*












> A long ass time ago (okay, eight months) Curbed Miami got a tip that the Related Group had picked up the old Unika condo tower site for little more than a song, complete with approvals and entitlements for the tower formerly known as Unika. All that we knew at the time was that Related planned to adapt the plans to "current market conditions" and build the damn thing. Eight months later, with plans suitably adapted by architects Cohen Freedman Encinosa, this is the result: Baltus House. Curbed Miami found renderings on both BuzzBuzzHome and exMiami.
> 
> They named it after a furniture company, but not in a retro way. >>
> Okay, so they're jumping on the "Hey let's get a fancy furniture company to do our interiors and use that for advertising" bandwagon (see Le Parc) but what else is new, or not? The building is upscale, but not super-upscale. The building still has windows and is not entirely floor-to-ceiling glass. The balconies have been glassed though, and made long and contiguous, taking out that silly pattern on the facade. The original 60s era office building hasn't gone anywhere.








































Yecch. This is like planting a fancy awning in front of a toilet and calling it "The Renoir".


----------



## desertpunk

*Villa Magna Site Development Could Be HUGE*












> According to the wonks at exMiami, mack daddy of development *Tibor Hollo has submitted plans for 1,208 residential units at the 2.5 acre waterfront Villa Magna site in Brickell. The massiveness, which will presumably be contained in multiple towers (the site is zoned up to 80 stories)*, comes along with a wittle bit of retail and a restaurant or two. It looks like the hotel he once planned for the mix will be dropped


----------



## desertpunk

*Check Out The Pool At Echo Brickell:*












> Renderings of extremely well selling, and future almost-tallest-building-in-Miami, Echo Brickell, have been hard to come by despite how well the building is selling. BuzzBuzzHome somehow scored a view from Echo Brickell's pool deck, which passes right through the building half way up. Given that the pool has been promoted as going all the way through the building, one can easily come to the conclusion that there is more to it behind the viewer. Could the pool be a moat around the elevator core that goes all the way to the edge of the building?


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami Starchitecture*

*Frank Gehry's plans for the YoungArts campus?*









The Bacardi Building



> Curbed Miami hears, from an architectural heavyweight who's been to Frank Gehry's office to see the designs, *that Gehry's plans for the YoungArts campus at the Bacardi Building are absolutely spectacular.* The buildings are more Gehry-esque than the New World Center, the plan takes advantage of the entire site, and it's also more urban, going right up to Biscayne Boulevard


----------



## desertpunk

*Herzog & de Meuron's Jade Signature Releases New Video
*

68174658

Additionally, new porte cochere and amenity deck renderings hvae been released:


----------



## desertpunk

*Vintro Ft. Lauderdale gets refinements:*












> Vintro, the vertiginous boutique hotel planned for Fort Lauderdale Beach has been tweaked to satiate NIMBY objections. They've reduced the number of hotel rooms, slimmed the profile a tad, added a pedestrian plaza, and added a twelfth floor restaurant and a third floor sculpture garden, in hopes of pleasing the persnickety neighbors
> 
> http://www.tropicfl.com/features/summer_2013-11.html?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews


----------



## desertpunk

*More renders of Flagler On The River that reveal 'meh':*










Better news at the street level:


----------



## desertpunk

*Construction At 500 Alton In Miami Beach Well Underway*


----------



## RegentHouse

desertpunk said:


> *Related Reveals Unika Replacement, Baltus House
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yecch. This is like planting a fancy awning in front of a toilet and calling it "The Renoir".


The new proposal is lightyears better than "Unika," in name and especially architecture.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ it seems they don't understand what guernica means...


----------



## desertpunk

*Echo Brickell Launches Website, Adds Renders*


----------



## desertpunk

*Banco Santander: Keep Our Approval For 950-Foot Tower Active*












> Banco Santander wants to retain the right to build an office tower up to 950 feet at 1401 Brickell.
> 
> The company had received a determination from the FAA in 2010 that the tower would not be a hazard to air navigation, but it was set to expire. Santander now wants an extension.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Both Relateds Are On Board At Island Gardens*









http://exmiami.org/index.php/related-group-has-agreement-on-island-gardens/












> The Related Companies of New York and the Related Group of Miami have joined the Flagstone Group's Island Gardens megaproject paaaaarty. Preliminary designs were shown to city commissioners by architecture firm Nichols Brosch Wurst Wolfe & Associates. The two Relateds have promised an expanded scope, adding more hotel rooms, double the retail, a 100,000 square foot convention center, and the full shimmer and swagger of a Related project (times two!) to the long-stalled Watson Island plan.


----------



## desertpunk

Miami Tower lit-up in red for the Miami Heat 2013 NBA Finals! by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Too much huge-blockwide stuff...  It'd be healthier for Miami to grow on smaller lots, comparable to the Ocean Drive area.

*Any New Urbanism developments in Miami? *


----------



## desertpunk

*Brickell CityCentre today:*


Construction Brickell CityCentre by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Construction Brickell CityCentre by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Bjarke Ingels' Convention Center Hotel Will Have Vitamin C Showers, And Other Weird Things*


----------



## desertpunk

*Owner Of The Chelsea Submits New Plans For 52-Story Tower*



> By exMiami Staff on June 26, 2013
> 
> The owner of the proposed Chelsea tower at 1550 Biscayne Boulevard has submitted a redesign of the project to the City of Miami.
> 
> A Major Use Special Permit was granted by the city in 2006 for a mixed-use tower that included office, residential and retail space. The proposed modifications to the MUSP retain office space on the lower floors and residential units on the upper floors.
> 
> Miami’s Urban Development Review Board reviewed the new design prepared by Revuelta Architecture last week and recommended approval.
> 
> Developer Mallory Kauderer tells exMiami that the construction timeframe is dependent on market conditions.


A sneak peek at the plans:


----------



## desertpunk

*Downtown Miami Lynx Property Has New Owner*



> New York investment firm Wharton Equity Partners has received the deed to the land where the Lynx complex was once proposed at 16 SE 2nd street in downtown Miami.
> 
> Wharton obtained the deed in lieu of foreclosure from previous owner Burdines 1225, LLC. Wharton had purchased the note earlier this year from Iberiabank, and received a final judgement last month. Burdines 1225 was managed by Gregory Mirmelli.
> 
> Wharton Equity Partners president Peter Lewis tells exMiami that the firm has already turned down multiple offers for the property, and that land prices have risen much faster than they anticipated since buying the note. Lewis said that they are considering all possibilities including developing it now or bringing in a partner.
> 
> The Lynx project was designed by Pei Partners and Chad Oppenheim, and received a major use special permit from the City of Miami in 2005.
> 
> *The approved project included a mixed-use six-building cluster development ranging in height from 436 feet to 745 feet.*


----------



## desertpunk

*Beacon At Brickell Village Site May Have Buyer*









The original 38 story Beacon at Brickell Village tower (MRET)



> A newly formed corporation made a $19.5 million bid to purchase the property where Beacon at Brickell Village was once proposed.
> 
> Affiliates of Miami developer Crescent Heights won an $18m foreclosure judgement on the property in December, but owner Renzo Renzi tried to stall the process with a bankruptcy filing.
> 
> Crystal Tower on Brickell Plaza, managed by Omar Botero, made the offer in bankruptcy court. The new offer exceeds the amount of the foreclosure judgement.


----------



## desertpunk

*Related Buys Premiere Towers Site*



> Related Group has purchased the site where Premiere Towers was once proposed from Miami developer Crescent Heights for $32 million. The sale closed earlier this month.
> 
> Crescent Heights bought the property in 2009 for $9 million.
> 
> Premiere Towers was approved as a MUSP in 2004. The elliptical towers were designed by Bermello Ajamil & Partners and included 556 residential units, as well as retail, office and other commercial space.
> 
> Related Group CFO Matt Allan tells the DBR that Crescent Heights remains a partner on the project. No decision has been made yet on what will be built.


What once might have been..and could be again??:









exMiami


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Miami's on a roll, I Hope the destination casino bill is passed, if this does, look out world.


----------



## desertpunk

*Jackson Hospital Plans $830 Million Overhaul*












> From $14 million for new elevators, to $55 million for renovating patient rooms, to $129 million for computer software, Jackson Health System has unveiled an $830 million wish list of building repairs, upgrades and new equipment to be funded entirely by Miami-Dade taxpayer funds.
> 
> Jackson administrators have proposed completing a major overhaul over the next 10 years of the hospital system’s main Civic Center campus and satellite hospitals in North Miami Beach and South Dade.
> 
> On Tuesday Miami-Dade commissioners are scheduled to consider a request from Jackson’s governing board for a special election in November asking voters to raise property-tax rates to pay for the initiative.
> 
> “Jackson Health System is so important to the healthcare of South Florida,’’ Commissioner Sally Heyman said. “I think the community as a whole will embrace maintaining higher standards for Jackson.’’
> 
> Two years after a financial crisis that nearly bankrupted Miami-Dade’s public hospital system, Jackson administrators say the overhaul is necessary to bring the 95-year-old public hospital system’s facilities into the 21st century and position it to better compete against local hospitals.
> 
> Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/06/29/3477058/jackson-plans-830-million-overhaul.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## desertpunk

*New 'Servant Friendly' Tropic Mod Condo Building '101' Comes To Key Biscayne*


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

I Hope to move to miami after I Win the lottery, powerball and mega millions, it is time for me.


----------



## desertpunk

*Faena House by Foster + Partners:*













































































































All: http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2013/07/03/faena-house-new-renderings.php


----------



## desertpunk

*Rooftop pool at One Thousand Museum by Zaha Hadid:*












> ExMiami scored renderings of the Aquatic Center and Skylounge on the 60th and 61st floors that make the building look like something straight out of a James Bond movie. Like, why are there no sharks with lasers on their heads in that pool? And a buxom blond Bond girl dangling from a hook as she's slowly lowered down to be eaten alive? Seriously people! *It's a pool with an underwater glass wall 60 stories above Biscayne Boulevard.*












http://miami.curbed.com/archives/20...ds-new-miami-building-one-thousand-museum.php


----------



## desertpunk

*New Echo Brickell render:* 



http://exmiami.org/index.php/echo-brickell-is-tall-and-thin/

Construction of the 800 ft. tower is scheduled to begin in early 2014. Many of the units are already under contract.


----------



## LtBk

erbse said:


> Too much huge-blockwide stuff...  It'd be healthier for Miami to grow on smaller lots, comparable to the Ocean Drive area.
> 
> *Any New Urbanism developments in Miami? *


Urbanity isn't exactly one of Florida's strong points. In fact, it's pretty week.


----------



## el palmesano

foster, carlos ott, zaha hadid.. wow!!!

amazing towers!! really beautiful


----------



## desertpunk

*Skyview nearly topped out:*









https://www.facebook.com/lrstructural


----------



## desertpunk

New renders for One Thousand Museum cast the tower in a pleasing light:









http://thesuperslice.com/2013/05/20/one-thousand-museum-zaha-hadid-architects/









http://openbuildings.com/buildings/one-thousand-museum-profile-45430?_show_description=1









http://openbuildings.com/buildings/one-thousand-museum-profile-45430









http://www.miamicondoinvestments.com/condo/one-thousand-museum-condos/


----------



## desertpunk

*Lawsuits be damned!*

*The Relateds, Being The Relateds, Are Supersizing Their Island Gardens Megaproject*












> *300,000 more square feet of retail and 100 more hotel rooms with development rights transferred from downtown Miami. Plus what we can only presume will be an entirely new design, although it hasn't been released yet.* Island Gardens, under the guise of both Relateds (Related Group and the Related Companies) has plans to get ever bigger. Yes, a downtown Miami resident has stuck it with a pesky lawsuit, but this is Related, times two, and they can deal with such things like nobody else.


New design? Can't wait! opcorn:


----------



## desertpunk

*Preconstruction Sales for 600 and 700 Biscayne Blvd to Launch Soon?
*





> Posted on July 3, 2013 by Lucas Lechuga
> 
> While driving through Downtown Miami earlier this week, I noticed a number of signs at each corner of the sites for 600 and 700 Biscayne Boulevard. The signs say “Another Luxury Development by Chateau Group”. A telephone number is also included. Despite a number of calls, however, I have yet to obtain any additional information. Just assurances that a sales person would contact me soon. The lots are located immediately south of Marina Blue and just north of the Freedom Tower. I have heard rumors for months that pricing will range from $600-$800 per square foot for non-penthouse units at each of the two developments but I’m sure at this point not even the developer knows for certain. It will be an interesting addition to the array of preconstruction condo developments that have been announced for Miami within the past year.
> 
> [...]


----------



## CF221

As much as the Biscayne wall is impressive, it surely is a let down at ground level where the buildings are as engaging as a random street in the suburbs. 

Sometimes I think of it as a "façade," suitable for postcards and Heat game transmissions, but not so for the density, urbanity, and vibe many of us say we want for Miami.


----------



## miami305

You can not have urbanity where the people that can only afford these type of buildings/apartments are the rich...who do not actually live in Miami...and who do not walk. They should make it affordable for the middle class as well.


----------



## desertpunk

*Met 3 Split In Two*









exMiami



> July 8, 2013
> 
> Met 3 developer MDM could obtain a temporary certificate of occupancy after building just nine floors, allowing a Whole Foods supermarket to open.
> 
> City of Miami planners recently approved a request to split the project into two distinct phases at the request of Ocean Bank, which provided construction financing for the first phase.
> 
> The first phase includes the ground level supermarket and eight levels of parking required for both the supermarket and the Met Square entertainment complex. Construction is well underway.
> 
> MDM has a contract to sell the air rights above the garage to another developer with plans to build a second phase. Phase 2 will complete levels 10-12 of the parking structure, and will add a residential tower with over 400 units on top. Construction could begin immediately after phase 1 is complete.


Work on the first phase, a 9 story retail base, has already begun.









http://metroatlantic.org/2013/03/04/miami-construction-update-march-2013/


----------



## desertpunk

*Skyview Tower nearly topped out:*









http://exmiami.org/index.php/skyview-tower-takes-shape/

The 31 story, 286 ft. tower is scheduled for occupancy in late 2013.


----------



## desertpunk

*Starquitecture in Miami*

*King Jorge Perez Plans Mega-Condo Project In Edgewater Called Element*












> Guess what King Jorge is doing with this site? Jorge Perez's Related Group is embarking on a massive new 700 unit, 55 story, two tower condo colony in Edgewater, called 'Element' and designed by his "court architects" Arquitectonica. The project was revealed by exMiami. Thumbs up, of course, for development in Edgewater, but thumbs down for just about everything else.
> 
> The ginormous new, 55 story project, is doing what Related is in the midst of doing at Icon Bay only a few blocks south: taking over a public street in exchange for giving the city a public park, and again severing the close connection between Biscayne Boulevard and Biscayne Bay that do beautifully defines Edgewater. The street will be privatized and built over with a multi-floor parking garage and amenity deck. No longer will you be able to see the bay from Biscayne Boulevard on 31st street...
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Bellini finishing up on Williams Island:*









http://miami.curbed.com/archives/20...ng-on-williams-island-is-like-almost-done.php


----------



## desertpunk

Tower crazed!

*Brickell CityCentre Buys 700 Brickell, A Massive New $65 Million Front Door*









700 Brickell getting a bulldozer's sweet embrace.



> As expected, Brickell CityCentre, already ginormous at about five city blocks in size, has purchased 700 Brickell Avenue, an unnamed source told the South Florida Business Journal. CityCentre now has (1) a sizable chunk of prime Brickell Avenue property to expand the already mega megadevelopment, (2) a Brickell Avenue address, and most importantly (c) a giant new front door with the aforementioned Brickell Avenue address. They paid a pretty penny for it too, beating out Related Group and Fortune International who were also bidding for it, to the tune of $65 million.


Here we go, an 8th tower!


----------



## desertpunk

*46 Story "Biscayne Beach" Condo Tower Sneaking Up On Edgewater*

Few details at this time...










*More On Biscayne Beach:*



> Edgewater’s latest condo debutant, named ‘Biscayne Beach’, was formally unveiled at a party tonight, and backers are promising a unique feature – a beach club along the bay behind the tower.
> 
> The 399-unit residential project will be located on 29th street and Biscayne Bay, in a neighborhood that is exploding with new development.
> 
> *Construction of the 51-floor tower is set to begin in the 1st quarter of 2014.*
> 
> .


----------



## desertpunk

*[URL="http://exmiami.org/index.php/34-floor-river-tower-to-add-hundreds-of-residents-to-downtown-miami/']34 Story "River Tower" On Tap For Downtown[/URl]*









exMiami



> The new owner of a vacant parcel at 230 Southwest 3rd Street in downtown Miami is moving quickly with a proposal to build a tower on the property.
> 
> River Tower LLC purchased the site in May for $4.6 million. River Tower is managed by Brian Campbell 2010 Revocable Living Trust.
> 
> The proposed tower would include 449 residential units in a 34 floor, 360 foot tall structure. The tower is being designed by Arquitectonica alum C. Chloe Keidaish, who recently hung her own shingle under the name Studio X Architects.


----------



## desertpunk

*[URL="http://exmiami.org/index.php/newgard-advances-plans-to-build-on-cima-condo-tower-site/']Newgard Advances Plans For Cima Site[/URL]*









exmiami



> We reported in April that an agreement to sell the site of the proposed Cima condominium tower had been reached, and that the new buyer was working to revive the old plans.
> 
> We now have confirmation that Newgard Development is currently advancing plans to build on the site – although a sale has not yet closed. Newgard is building two other downtown projects – Brickell House and Centro.
> 
> *Newgard’s recently submitted plans call for 605 foot condo tower on the Cima site – which is identical in size to what was originally planned at the site.*


----------



## desertpunk

*[URL="http://exmiami.org/index.php/defortuna-has-option-on-1428-brickell-will-he-exercise/']1428 Brickell In Play[/URL]*



> Fortune International Realty chairman Walter Defortuna signed an option agreement last fall that gives him the right to purchase a property at 1428 Brickell Avenue.
> 
> The option is set to expire in a few months, so Defortuna must soon decide whether he will exercise it.
> 
> 1428 Brickell is a relatively small office building at just over 100,000 square feet, but sits on over an acre of land with a prime Brickell Avenue address.


An outdated office building sitting on a large parcel with a hot address:











This could be good! opcorn:


----------



## desertpunk

*Office Tower May be In The Works At Biscayne & 26th*



> Famed equity manager Bruce Berkowitz is planning to build an office tower on a one acre lot at 26th Street and Biscayne Boulevard.
> 
> Berkowitz runs Fairholme Capital Management from the nearby 4400 Biscayne building. The firm’s flagship Fairholme fund has about $8 billion under management.


4400 Biscayne Blvd.:









http://www.miamiviceonline.com/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=1883


----------



## desertpunk

*Design41 under construction:*









http://exmiami.org/index.php/enrique-nortens-design41-now-under-construction-in-design-district/


----------



## nick_hughes

not bad


----------



## desertpunk

*Frolic In The Bay At This 51 Story Edgewater Condo*












> Here's something somewhat novel: swimming in the bay off the Edgewater seawall, the marquee feature of Edgewater's latest big-ass condo, Biscayne Beach. People swim in Biscayne Bay all the time. They take a boat out, jump off the side, frolic in the aquiline waters, jet ski past Flagler Memorial Island, etc. Closer to the mainland, the swimming conditions don't look so good, but they probably just need cleaning up.
> 
> Let's assume they install swimming docks. Then they do something to clean up the litter, check for dead bodies, scrap off the barnacles, vanquish the seaweed, and somehow make the bay bottom pleasant and sandy without upsetting environmentalists too much. They add jet skis, paddle boards, kayaks, rafts, colorful plastic floaties. Put in some cabanas, maybe a sandy spot with lounge chairs. Don't make it a private, exclusive party place. Put it right out in the public, with a baywalk straight down the middle.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Awakenings*

*Dezer Seeks Renewal Of Solis Sunny Isles Building Permit*









http://exmiami.org/index.php/dezer-in-sunny-isles-buying-spree-epicure-property-solis-note/

July 16, 2013



> Developer Gil Dezer is asking the city of Sunny Isles Beach commission to renew a building permit for the 53-story Solis Sunny Isles tower.
> 
> Construction on the tower began in 2007, but was halted after 10 floors due to the economic collapse. Lender Mercantil Commercebank filed a foreclosure lawsuit against developer Alex Forkosh, but Mercantil later sold the note on the property to Dezer.
> 
> Although the case is still in court, Forkosh and Dezer appear to be cooperating in an effort to renew the permit; Both wrote letters to the Sunny Isles commission requesting the extension.
> 
> *A memo issued by the city’s finance department in May reveals that the city is expecting construction at Solis to resume by the end of fiscal year 2013.*


Time to get back to work!









http://exmiami.org/index.php/category/miami-real-estate-construction-and-architecture/


----------



## desertpunk

*Related’s Watson Island Project Could Impact Development In Downtown Miami*












> Related Groups’ recently revealed proposal to build a 500,000 square foot retail center on Watson Island might be bad news for developers looking to build elsewhere in downtown Miami.
> 
> Under the terms of a 1987 deal with the state, development in downtown Miami is governed by a blanket ‘Development of Regional Impact’ approval, instead of requiring developers to submit costly and time-consuming applications for each new development.
> 
> Related Group’s Jorge Perez and The Related Companies’ Stephen Ross now say that they have been working for nearly a year on a deal that would transfer hundreds of thousands of square feet of retail from the downtown DRI to Watson Island. That would leave less than 200,000 square feet of retail space in the downtown DRI for other developers to use – although no one knows exactly how a new law passed last year will affect the terms of the DRI.


One more talking point for opponents...


----------



## desertpunk

*Carless at Centro?*












> Sarah Goodyear
> Jul 16, 2013
> 
> Miami and cars. They go together like piña and colada, right?
> 
> Well, maybe so. But one new luxury condo in the heart of downtown is making what is, for this Florida city, a bold move. The building in many ways fits the profile of recent development in Miami’s reviving core: It has 36 stories, 352 units, and 10-foot ceilings.
> 
> But as for parking? Zero of that.
> 
> Not for private motor vehicles, anyway. The Centro, as it’s called, will have a five-car Car2Go auto share station featuring the city-backed service’s distinctive, blue-and-white Smart cars; covered bike parking; and, if Miami gets bike share, maybe one of those stations as well. The project breaks ground this fall.
> 
> The marketing materials for the building, which is half sold, according to the Miami Herald, lead with the tagline “Feel the Street. At Your Feet” and feature photos of happy young people biking and walking. Prices range from $220,000 to about $450,000. If you want a place to park your car, there’s a city-owned lot a block away, and it will cost you extra. “The Centro experience takes cosmopolitan city dwelling to street level,” promises the brochure.
> 
> The parking-garage-free tower was made possible by city zoning that allows no parking garages in buildings that are close to transit in densely developed areas. The Centro’s location is a quick walk from stations for Miami’s MetroMover and Metrorail. And there are plenty of other amenities within walking distance in the neighborhood, which has seen a revival of residential and commercial use that was slowed but not halted by the real estate crisis. A Whole Foods is under construction just a block from the building.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Balthus House Ready To Build*

Groundbreaking in September! :cheers:









http://exmiami.org/index.php/baltus-house-residences-miami-15-floors-167-units-approved/









http://exmiami.org/index.php/baltus-house-residences-miami-15-floors-167-units-approved/


----------



## desertpunk

*Koolhaas Chosen For Miami Beach C.C.*


----------



## desertpunk

Another look at Rem Koolhaas's Miami Beach Convention Center which will now move forward:


----------



## desertpunk

*Swire May Add Macy's Site To Brickell CityCentre*


Macy's (old Burdine's), Flagler St., downtown Miami by Dan_DC, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Perez Art Museum Coming Along:*























































All: curbed http://miami.curbed.com/archives/20...rogress-at-the-new-perez-art-museum-miami.php


----------



## desertpunk

Related lays out its plans (and case) for Watson island:


----------



## Paul305

*New Renderings of Island Gardens*


----------



## miami305

^^ Nice... :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk

*First Look At Starchitect Richard Meier's Surf Club Addition*


----------



## desertpunk

*1 Hotel & Residences Rendering Crush: Beige, Beige, Beige*












> How do you turn a great big, architecturally uninteresting rambling barn of a building that owes its very existance to the invention of freon into a LEED certified, 'green' luxury hotel? This is what Starwood Capitol is hoping to do when they unveil the completed 1 Hotel and Residences in 2014.


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Paul305 said:


>


Pure luxury at it's finest.


----------



## desertpunk

*Renderings Revealed Of The Richard Meier/Kobi Karp Surf Club Expansion*












> Here now are starchitet Richard Meier's and Kobi Karp's designs for the planned restoration/condoization/hotelizaton of Miami Beach's grand old Surf Club, that once private refuge for Miami's patrician (and just Anglo-Saxon) elite. They were submitted to the city of Surfside for permit approvals, historic approval, etc. Although Meier was brought into the project to add his own je ne sai quoi to the joint, it had already been designed once by Kobi.
> 
> The incredibly historic 1929 mediterranean revival building by Russell Pancoast, one of Miami's first architects, will be restored, later additions removed, and three new towers will be added, including one - the hotel building - that goes straight through one of the Club's historic courtyards to form an architecturally uber-dramatic hotel lobby. It then cantilevers out over other parts of the old structure, including the Club's original ballroom. What was once very private is now very public, with the Club's central hallway, called 'peacock alley', linking Collins Avenue to the beach and its other public spaces turned over to the hotel's use.


----------



## desertpunk

*Fresh Renderings Of Herzog & de Meuron's Jade Signature Condo Tower*


----------



## desertpunk

*Potential Mega-Tower(s)?*

*Capital at Brickell site could beat 700 Brickell in price*



> Jul 23, 2013, 2:58pm EDT Updated: Jul 23, 2013, 3:56pm
> 
> The Capital at Brickell site in Miami's Brickell neighborhood is officially on the market.
> 
> The 2.78-acre site, at 1420 S. Miami Ave., *has already been approved for 1.3 million square feet of development. Under Miami 21, the city’s zoning code, the owner can go back and ask for as much as 3.2 million square feet of development*, according to Robert Given and Gerard Yetming of CBRE, who are marketing the property.
> 
> As a result of the potential for greater density, Given said the property could fetch more than $100 million.
> 
> That’s a price that would eclipse the $64 million Swire Properties recently paid for the 700 Brickell Ave. site. Swire can build 1.1 million square feet of development on the 1.55-acre site.


Here's how the Capital at Brickell project was originally envisioned:


----------



## desertpunk

*Zara Opening Big New Flagship Store At 420 Lincoln Road*


----------



## desertpunk

*"Conservative"? "Traditional"? You just steered into Coral Gables!


Say Hello To Urban Merrick Manor, Breaking Ground In August:*












> There's something about the barrel tiles roofs, colonnades, and grandeur of Mediterranean Revival architecture that makes good, high density urbanism less threatening to suburbanites. Queue Merrick Manor, which claims to be the first luxury development to be built in Coral Gables in five years, or since the real estate crash. Breaking ground in August, the ten story, 180 unit building has many of the hallmarks of excellent urbanism. It's a few easily walkable blocks from the Village of Merrick Park, and a few more (less easily walkable, grungier) blocks to the Metrorail Station. It's built up to the property lines, preserving the street wall. The building extends out over the sidewalk, creating a shaded arcade with ground floor retail for pedestrians. And instead of turning its back on the street, like some other projects out there, balconies and windows look straight at it, making the public realm the center of attention. Oh, and you can see the Biltmore Hotel's tower from the pool deck. All in all, Jane Jacobs would be very proud.


----------



## desertpunk

*Element Miami is Now Paraiso Bay*





> Paraiso Bay, the recently renamed twin 55-story tower project formerly known as Element, has been given the go ahead from a Miami review board. Developer Related Group is moving to begin sales and marketing.
> 
> The City of Miami Urban Design Review Board last week recommended that Planning and Zoning director Francisco Garcia approve the project. The board requested that Related work with city staff to develop residential liner units in order to give the project a residential feeling from the street. The Board also asked for the western facade to be articulated to mitigate the impact to the abutting neighborhood.
> 
> Sean McCaughan, Curbed Miami’s rabble-rousing editor, has criticized the project design as being ‘hideous‘ and a ‘zoning calamity‘.
> 
> While projects of this size generally do not require approval from the full City Commission, Related will need consent from the commission to close 31st street. Related Chairman Jorge Perez, who had commissioners eating out of his hand at a recent meeting, has apparently given the go ahead to begin sales and marketing for the project, anticipating an easy approval.


----------



## BenjaminMcmahan

superb architecture! they would really shine on the top of the world. lets see what they wish to do here


----------



## Lordpenguinton

I don't really have a problem with the classic Coral Gables look, you can't have starchitecture all over Miami (or can you)? It just annoys me when modern day developers there go cheap and clad all their buildings in stucco, while Merrick used quality materials like the local limestone in his buildings.


----------



## desertpunk

*Surprise!*

*UDRB Fawns Over, Unanimously Approves Zaha Hadid One Thousand Museum Tower*


----------



## desertpunk

*Starchitect Enrique Norten's One Ocean Is Under Construction*


----------



## desertpunk

*400 Sunny Isles Twins Set To Break Ground*












> MIAMI—Moss & Associates just won an $83 million construction contract on 400 Sunny Isles. Demolition of the existing site began in July 2013 with groundbreaking scheduled Aug. 2.
> 
> 400 Sunny Isles is a twin 22-story condominium towers that sits on 640 feet of bayfront property. It's located just south of the 163rd Street Bridge in Sunny Isles Beach, FL. Key International is developing the project. This is Moss’s third project for Key. Moss also also worked on Key's The Mint and The Ivy Condominium Towers in Downtown Miami.


----------



## adammaxis

Just read something bad for Miami and Jacksonville. Both Cities will be underwater due to global warming. All that development would go to waste.

http://www.designntrend.com/articles/6694/20130730/climate-change-news-miami-jacksonville-will-under-water-sea-rise.htm


----------



## msquaredb

adammaxis said:


> Just read something bad for Miami and Jacksonville. Both Cities will be underwater due to global warming. All that development would go to waste.
> 
> http://www.designntrend.com/articles/6694/20130730/climate-change-news-miami-jacksonville-will-under-water-sea-rise.htm


This isn't really new news unfortunately.


----------



## adammaxis

msquaredb said:


> This isn't really new news unfortunately.


Its actually been on a lot of news sites so yes it is, but it won't just be maimi they also say it will be NYC, Boston, and other 1500 cities.


----------



## msquaredb

adammaxis said:


> Its actually been on a lot of news sites so yes it is, but it won't just be maimi they also say it will be NYC, Boston, and other 1500 cities.


You are right, that specific study is news. I was just trying to say its generally been known for years that global warming will flood areas of coastal cities. 

You may be interested in this interactive map that uses Google Maps to show the corresponding flooding for a certain amount of sea level rise. 

http://flood.firetree.net


----------



## RegentHouse

desertpunk said:


> *Office Tower May be In The Works At Biscayne & 26th*
> 
> 
> 
> 4400 Biscayne Blvd.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.miamiviceonline.com/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=1883


For a second, I believed 4400 Biscayne was being redeveloped, but I read your post again. It's my favorite office tower in Miami outside of the Downtown/Brickell concentrations or Coconut Grove.


----------



## desertpunk

*152 Towers In Various Stages Of Development In Metro Miami*


SkylineMiami by photorogb, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Bond On Brickell Planning Lighting Enhancements*


----------



## desertpunk

*Aloft Brickell Opens*


----------



## Whiteeclipse

adammaxis said:


> Just read something bad for Miami and Jacksonville. Both Cities will be underwater due to global warming. All that development would go to waste.
> 
> http://www.designntrend.com/articles/6694/20130730/climate-change-news-miami-jacksonville-will-under-water-sea-rise.htm


I think they will find a solution just like what the Netherlands did by building a strong levee system.

http://science.howstuffworks.com/engineering/structural/levee2.htm


----------



## desertpunk

*Watch Bjarke Ingels Explain His Split Design For Marina Lofts*








> A few weeks ago, while architectural heartthrob Bjarke Ingels was in town for his whirlwind tour of his South Florida building projects, he gave a lecture on the design of his upcoming Marina Lofts apartments for developer Asi Cymbal. In attendance at the Fort Lauderdale Museum of Art was a group of Fort Lauderdale architects, urban planners, and city bureaucrat types at the Fort Lauderdale Museum of Art who swooned at the sight of his effortlessly tossed jet black hair, the sparkle in his eye, and his mastery of a t-square. In the lecture he focuses on the water-orientation of the project, the integration of the marina, the relocation of the rain tree to a new park, the practical rationale for the 'split open' design, and the very civic public promenade which will be a crucial neighborhood linkage and the centerpiece of the project.
> 
> *The fate of Marina Lofts, which has inspired both passionate support and vitriolic opposition from many neighbors, is set to be decided August 20th, when it goes before the Fort Lauderdale City Commission in what will likely be a hell of a show.*


----------



## desertpunk

*Related Building Anew On 3 Midtown And Premier Towers Sites*












> Jorge Perez has spilled the beans on two new Related Group projects, saying they are planning to develop 400 units and a hotel component at the former 3 Midtown site and calling it Hyde Midtown, and developing 1,000 units at the former Premiere Towers site adjacent to Mary Brickell Village (which they bought recently) and calling it Brickell Heights. Both projects would include entirely new designs as the former plans were for 265 units (designed by Chad Oppenheim) and 550 units respectively, and the Brickell Heights project will be three towers instead of the previously planned two.


----------



## desertpunk

*Bjarke Ingels Marina Lofts Approved*












> At 3 a.m. Tuesday, in a packed house of blood-shot eyes, developer Asi Cymbal and architectural superstar Bjarke Ingels' apartment development Marina Lofts was approved by the Fort Lauderdale City Commission, which is just about the most exciting thing to happen north of the Dade/Broward County boarder since the invention of shuffleboard. We kid, we kid! 'Where The Boys Are' was filmed there in the 60s. Anywho... Marina Lofts, is finally happening now. As a condition of the approval, it has been downscaled yet again, from 960 to 856 units. (It was originally over 1000) The Rain Tree will be moved, and placed within a beautiful new park , the Fort Lauerdale Riverwalk will finally be fully interconnected, and Fort Lauderdale will have a really iconic new piece of architecture.


----------



## desertpunk

*Introducing 1010 Brickell Avenue by Key International *









http://www.zilbert.com/1010_brickell/1010_brickell.asp



> 1010 Brickell is the newest kid on the Brickell Avenue block.
> 
> Designed by Sieger Suarez, the project by Key International and 13th Floor Investments will be a 47-story, 352-unit building, according to 1010-brickell.com. The units, all facing East and West, will have 9’3″ ceilings, balconies and summer kitchens. Select residences will have private elevators and private garages.
> 
> As for pricing, one-bedrooms start at $464,000; two-bedrooms start at $651,000; two-bedrooms with dens start at $985,000 and three-bedrooms start at $1.296 million.
> 
> Formerly a 316-space parking garage, the property was purchased by Key International and 13th Floor Investments in 2012.
> 
> [...]


Sales have begun:









http://www.kafka-franz.com/1010-brickell-floor-plans.htm


----------



## desertpunk

Half and half by lostINmia, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Peebles' Overtown Megaproject Will Connect To The Proposed All Aboard Florida Railroad*












> Although everything pointed to a win for Don Peebles, In a wonderful kumbaya sort of moment, Peebles and All Aboard Florida, the two teams which were duking it out for the new Overtown megaproject, have come to an agreement to combine the best of both schemes, according to exMiami. Peebles' project will now mesh with the proposed All Aboard Florida railroad station being built a few blocks away (literally, and perhaps even metaphorically, if one looks at it through the lens of history) across the tracks from the Overtown site.


----------



## desertpunk

*Dolphins Stadium Still Alive??*

*Dolphins Owner Prepared to Improve Stadium Deal*












> MIAMI-Fresh from the team’s opening day victory over the Cleveland Browns on Sunday, Miami Dolphins owner Stephen Ross on Monday said he is prepared to improve his offer to help fund renovations at Sun Life Stadium.
> 
> Ross’ current plan called for team and NFL funds to pay for approximately 55% of the proposed $350-million project, according to the Miami Herald. Miami-Dade and the state of Florida would provide funding for the remainder of the project. However, Florida House Speaker Will Weatherford declined to put the proposal up for a vote this past May.
> 
> In a news conference where he announced the hiring of Tom Garfinkel as the team’s new president and CEO, Ross said, “I offered the best deal that’s ever been offered by an owner of a professional sports team. It didn’t succeed for different reasons. Some of those reasons were not in the best interest of this community and were too personal…I was to pay back almost the entire loan (from Miami-Dade County). I am prepared to still do that and work with the community. I am prepared to make my offer better.”


----------



## CF221

^^ Yeah, pay for the renovations with your own money, Mr. Ross.


----------



## Paul305

No way dude, spending $350M on half of a roof is totally sensible. On a good day, half of the stadium will be in the shade and if it rains only half of the fans will get wet. As an added bonus, the half-roof ensures that the stadium gets no breeze. That could be a problem when the weather is hot (which is rare in South Florida) but kickers won't have to worry so much during field goal attempts.


----------



## desertpunk

*Urban Hyatt Hotel Coming To Collins Ave. & 16th Street*












> One of those rare old birds in South Beach, a small midcentury apartment building on Collins Avenue that looks just as it did when everything south of Lincoln Road was an unappreciated, crumbling dump yet to be discovered by the cool kids, is finally joining the ever-flashy South Beach of today. The Tropical Gardens Apartments is becoming a Hyatt, with a central sky-lit atrium, a rooftop pool, and a new eight story tower on top, all designed by Kobi Karp. This of course really means that they're just keeping portions of the old building's facade, scooping out everything else, and building away.


----------



## desertpunk

*City Plans To Upzone Big Chunks Of Park West, Edgewater, "Wynwood Gateway"*












> The City of Miami wants to upzone a chunk of Edgewater just north of the Omni for larger buildings, the intersection of NW 2nd Avenue and 29th Street in Wynwood—what they're calling "Wynwood Gateway"—to 150 units per acre, and basically all of Park West to a Manhattan-like density of 500 units per acre, according to city reports posted on exMiami. Each area is currently occupied by mostly empty lots or buildings a few stories high, except for the line of condo towers along Park West's eastern edge.
> 
> The plan will encourage development on long-empty lots just behind the row of condo towers at Margaret Pace Park, *and of course allow the Miami Worldcenter and associated developments in Park West to be even more mammoth.*


----------



## desertpunk

*All Aboard Florida Planning Miami Grand Central Station Mega-development*

1.5 mln sq. ft. of office, hotels, condos, etc in massive new plan. Much more to come....










http://www.transitmiami.com/fec/all-aboard-florida-downtown-miami-map-preview


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami's New Train Station Will Be A Victorian Futurist's Dream*












> All Aboard Florida wants to build bigger than ever in downtown Miami, according to documents submitted to the city to create a Special Area Plan encompassing the land it owns, posted over on exMiami. Envision a soaring megaproject rivaling Brickell CityCentre wrapped around an elevated train station reached via viaduct, in the middle of downtown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Special Area Plan, which AAF is calling the Downtown Intermodal District, gives some details of the station complex, without revealing any actual designs by architecture firm Skidmore, Owings, & Merrill. Station platforms will be above grade, elevated above cross streets and thereby minimally interrupting existing cross traffic, with towers above that. There will also be some development below grade, and under city streets.
> 
> *The station and its towers will have about 1.5 million square feet of office space, almost a million square feet/785 units of residential, 495,000 square feet/820 hotel rooms, 450,000 square feet of retail, and a 63,000 square foot intercity passenger rail station and concourse. It will have (only) 3,730 parking spaces, a significant reduction from what is required under the zoning code.*


----------



## desertpunk

*The Lady Is A Vamp At Revamped Nine At Mary Brickell Village*












> With new renderings and a new name, what was once EnV Brickell is now Nine at Mary Brickell Village. (Named as thus because it's on SW Ninth Street) Drawing conclusions from the renderings not much has changed architecturally, except that now the building will light up at night adding to Miami's already technicolor skyline. The interiors, however, have received the 'Nine' treatment, and are quite fancy, and the project is currently under construction. With 390 luxury units and rising 34 stories it may not be an architectural tour-de-force, but you will only be a quick elevator ride from Publix should you run out of milk.


----------



## desertpunk

*One Ocean Breaks Ground Tonite!*


----------



## desertpunk

*Related Turns Icon Palm Beach Into A Bona-Fide Megaproject*












> A 1,059 unit condo project is big in Miami, huge in Fort Lauderdale and basically city gobbling in West Palm Beach. At Curbed Miami we're not size queens, and big can certainly be ruinously bad for a city. It can also be great. But there's something about a six tower, 1,000+ unit luxury condo development that will invariably get us all hot and bothered. And the Related Group's new Icon Palm Beach project, which is named that despite actually being in West Palm Beach, at 4400 North Flagler Drive, is giving us hot flashes.


----------



## Fotografer

All projeckt is beautiful, Miami is american Dubai. Amazing city.


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

desertpunk said:


> *Related Turns Icon Palm Beach Into A Bona-Fide Megaproject*


we need icon las olas again.


----------



## Paul305

*One Brickell CityCentre*

Swire just announced that this 80 floor office tower will be added to the Brickell Citycentre mega-project.


----------



## desertpunk

*NIMBY Wars: Cranky Weirdo Edition*

*Convention Center Aiming For 2015 Start Despite Total Jerk Commissioner Jonah Wolfson*









Wolfson: lawyer and shitbag extraordinaire.



> To make up for the delay of the Miami Beach Convention Center redevelopment vote, a project with broad popular support, Miami Beach officials are trying to speed up the process of building the Rem Koolhaas-designed project in other ways so as to begin construction on the $1 billion project by 2015. Meanwhile, Commissioner Jonah Wolfson is continuing his (one man?) fight to sink the whole damned convention center ship.
> 
> That's just the beginning of the bizarro world of Wolfson. He tried to block the historic designation of 42 Star Island, and is against efforts to historically designate single family homes (or anything) on the Beach. And in the last month alone he has mocked Mayor Matti Bower's high pitched voice during a long commission meeting, threatened to throw himself off the third floor of city hall twice, and yelled "asshole" at a Miami Beach Mayoral candidate during an election debate. Unfortunately for the general sanity of Miami Beach politics, Wolfson himself won't be up for reelection until 2015. We checked.


----------



## desertpunk

The Setai is getting a nice makeover: http://miami.curbed.com/archives/20...-tuck-before-tourist-season-really-starts.php


----------



## desertpunk

*Coming To Miami Beach: The AC Hotel*












> Across Collins Avenue from the currently under construction Marriott Edition—actually on the site that is now the Edition's staging area at 2912 Collins Avenue—Marriott is striking again with another hotel, this one under their AC Hotels banner... and the omnipresent Kobi Karp is designing the joint. Renderings recently landed on his website. The AC chain is currently in Spain, Portugal, and Italy, but is being imported to the U.S.A., with its first hotel opening by the end of 2014.


----------



## desertpunk

22 Skyview tower finishes up in Edgewater: http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2013/09/30/the-kings-of-edgewater-complete-another-new-tower.php


----------



## desertpunk

*UM's Brand Spankin' New Student Activities Center By Arquitectonica*























































All photos: http://miami.curbed.com/archives/20...udent-activities-center-by-arquitectonica.php


----------



## desertpunk

*Enrique Norten's 321 Ocean Breaks Ground*


----------



## desertpunk

*Brickell Flatiron Park Sold To Ugo Columbo For $21M, Possibly Being Developed*












> ExMiami reports that Mallory Kauderer has sold Brickell Flatiron Park to fellow developer Ugo Columbo for $21 million, and Columbo has already secured a $12.6 million mortgage on the property. The piece, which is (naturally for exMiami because they are anonymous insiders) unsourced, seems to leave open the possibility of the park itself being developed even though it is supposed to be preserved as a park.
> 
> Through a land swap deal with the City of Miami, Kauderer had promised to preserve the then-temporary park as a permanent park in exchange for another piece of land that would give him ownership of the entire block and make it easier for him to develop the northern portion of the property. (the park is only on the southern half) Since the park itself is supposedly now protected as a park under the terms of that deal, the presumption is this protection will continue under Columbo's ownership, and that mortgage is just for the northern developable half.


----------



## desertpunk

*This Is Louis Vuitton's Towering Future Design District HQ*












> Renderings discovered on a lonely corner of the interwebs (i.e. the website of Capital Partners), and confirmed to be accurate by an anonymous source close to Dacra Development show a line of new buildings along NE 1st Ave, at NE 39th and 40th Streets in the Miami Design District with an absolutely massive looking Louis Vuitton store spanning the entire block. The renderings feature 2 new buildings and suggest that the bigger structure may also be the extravagant future Miami home of Louis Vuitton (one needs hardly to pull out a magnifying glass to see that honker.
> 
> The new goodies suggest that the luxury meter in the Design District may need a new ceiling. These particular buildings certainly did when the zoning map was altered through a Special Area Plan (and an expansion of said plan) to allow more floors at that exact location. Just glance at the updated zoning map and the aforementioned revision will stick out like a Walmart in Midtown. The original Miami 21 zoning boundaries were specifically changed for these structures and have allowed the buildings to rise far higher than their neighbors. The larger structure was even granted special permission to rise above the T6-12-O zoning limit of 12 stories through a bonus for providing "public benefits." More details please.
> 
> Designed by architect Carlos Ferrator, this portion of the Design District redevelopment promises approximately 46,285 square feet of leasable retail and 85,035 square feet of sellable residential space (80 condos). It also includes 52 hotel rooms. These partially European designed and inspired edifices appear to be among the larger scale developments within the Miami Design District Special Area Plan. While they surprisingly appear to appeal to the pedestrian and bicyclist before the automobile, I would bet on a large parking structure very nearby.


----------



## Paul305

DACRA is trying to avoid putting too much parking in the neighborhood because they are really going for a pedestrian friendly environment. However, Iwamoto Scott Architects has this garage on their website that will be a couple blocks south of the OAB hotel.










There's also the Palm Court building, designed by K/R, but I have no idea where it is supposed to go in relation to the hotel.


----------



## desertpunk

^^

*Sou Fujimoto And iwamotoScott Doing Design District Buildings*












> Two buildings being added to the new Miami Design District have recently surfaced. Sou Fujimoto, the hot hot architect of this year's Serpentine Pavilion in London is designing a retail building in the District's new Palm Court consisting of an elongated series of glass fins supporting two levels of retail under a "structural waterfall". It, one of the "cornerstones" of the whole neighborhood, will be completed in early 2014. Nearby, iwamatoScott is doing another of Miami's by now archetypical designer parking garages. What would the Design District be without at least one of those? The garage, which will have retail on the ground floor and be close to I-95 will serve double duty as sort of a billboard to the District with its abstract shapes and colors.


----------



## desertpunk

*4000 Alton, a new condo project in Miami Beach*


----------



## desertpunk

*Parque Towers at St. Tropez Ready To Squeeze Into Sunny Isles Skyline*












> Parque Towers at St. Tropez, a two-toward project named for Sunny Isles' planned Gateway Park across the street, will go up along Sunny Isles Boulevard, developer J. Milton & Associates announced today. The site looks to be right between Chad Oppenheim's also-twin towered 400 Sunny Isles project and Milton's other project, the St. Tropez, which has three towers and a pedestrian friendly town-square-like base. Parque will continue that pedestrian-friendly, somewhat New Urbanist approach. Big news for auto-centric Sunny Isles Beach, but as of now neither the park, nor the towers exist yet, so there ya go. Sunny Isles Beach, land of apartments accessed by car elevators, goes "urban."


----------



## desertpunk

*Worldcenter mall project could draw Macy’s, Bloomingdale’s*












> Macy’s and Bloomingdale’s are in talks to take up space at the Miami Worldcenter’s proposed 750,000-square-foot Downtown mall, sources told the South Florida Business Journal.
> 
> Miami Worldcenter Associates is working to secure retailers with Palm Beach Gardens-based developer Forbes Company and Taubman Centers, which have jointly developed several shopping centers and have ties to Macy’s. Macy’s serves as the flagship at their Mall at Millenia in Orlando.
> 
> The Miami City Commission approved the Worldcenter project in 2008, when it was meant to be a mix of hotel, retail, residential and office space totaling 11 million-plus square feet, as reported at the time. Plans right now are retail-heavy, though the former Miami Arena site might be developed by the MDM Group as a Marriott Hotel and convention center.


----------



## Paul305

*Related to Add 690 Condos in Twin 'Brickell Heights' Towers*



exmiami.org said:


> Jorge Perez and Related Group are proposing to build two Arquitectonica-designed 49-story condominium towers called Brickell Heights at 850 South Miami Avenue. Construction is expected to begin next year, and a third, taller tower could be added across the street later.
> 
> Plans for the first two towers call for a total of 690 residential units and approximately 85,000 square feet of retail space. The towers will range in height between 529 and 549 feet. A parking garage will be adorned by a mural created by artist Fabian Bruno.
> 
> The property sits between Mary Brickell Village and Brickell CityCentre. Related closed on the land in June for $32 million. A proposal called Premiere Towers was once slated for the site.
> 
> Related recently celebrated the virtual sellout of 450-units at nearby 52-story tower SLS Brickell, which will soon break ground.


----------



## desertpunk

That's awesome! Kinda like a chubby Brickell Flatiron!


----------



## CF221

Those balconies, they're so repetitive.


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami’s 20,000 new condo units try for Manhattan prices*









From left: Ian Schrager, Residences at Miami Beach Edition, One Thousand Museum
and Zaha Hadid



> Miami is beginning to look like Manhattan, at least in terms of what buyers are willing to shell out for a square foot of prime real estate.
> 
> In New York, the average per-square-foot price for a new luxury condo ranges from the high $2,000s to the low $3,000s. The Magic City is still cheaper at the top of the market, but just a little: Units in the two ritziest towers going up — Ian Schrager’s Residences at Miami Beach Edition and Terra Group’s Glass, also in Miami Beach — are averaging more than $2,500. By comparison, the least expensive is Juno Beach’s Bay Colony, at $241. The median listing price: $682, according to research by Condo Vultures and Cranespotters.com, which provide market data.
> 
> The reasons fueling Miami’s dizzying prices today are the same ones that launched Manhattan’s meteoric rise so long ago: Growing prestige as a world city, which creates demand, and an influx of international cash, which lifts the price floor. Right now, in this market run-up, there are 85 condo projects that the region’s cities have signed off on and 45 that developers want to build but don’t have the okay yet. Construction crews are busy at work on 34 towers. And only three are finished so far.
> 
> *Together, the projects in their various phases represent well over 20,000 new units and more than 170 towers.* The sizes of projects this time around are smaller than the last boom. Of 46 projects in preconstruction, nearly half — 22 — have fewer than 100 units. And there is a correlation between the number of units and the per-square-foot cost, an analysis by The Real Deal shows.
> 
> [...]



Fewer units, higher prices. Welcome to Manhattan On The Beach!


----------



## desertpunk

*40 New Downtown Miami Condo Towers Proposed Since 2007 Crash*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodrigoitoophotography/



> MIAMI—The 40th new condo tower since 2007 has officially been proposed for Greater Downtown Miami. One Brickell CityCentre will become part of Swire Properties’ $1.1 billion Brickell CityCentre mixed use project.
> 
> As one of the tallest buildings in Florida, One Brickell CityCentre will include retail, class A offices, condominiums, and hotel capped by signature restaurant and lounge. The plan envisions grand plazas and retail shops connected to Brickell CityCentre’s phase one, now under construction, and covered by the Climate Ribbon, an elevated climate control trellis and architectural statement that unifies the project.
> 
> The push for new condo construction comes as the boom-era unit inventory is dwindling in Greater Downtown Miami and South Florida alike, CondoVultures.com reports. As of June 30, 2013, less than 500 new condos were unsold out of a total of more than 22,200 units created in the Greater Downtown Miami market during the last South Florida boom that began in 2003, according to the firm’s recent report.


----------



## desertpunk

*First Renderings Of Arquitectonica's Hyde Midtown Revealed*












> Here's the first look at the Arquitectonica-designed Hyde Midtown tower that Jorge Perez is building in Midtown Miami, which exMiami calls the SLS Hotel's alter-ego. (more renderings at exMiami, this way) The tower will be on the 3 Midtown site, finally filling in one of Midtown Miami's many remaining gaps. Architecturally, it's got this geometric, repetitive jig-jag thing going with the balconies that looks straight out of a 1980s office building, a time when Arquitectonica was (ironically?) known for its avant-garde designs much more than it is today.


----------



## desertpunk

*Edition Miami Beach coming along nicely:*


Edition Miami Beach Construction by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Bal Harbour Shops' Mega-Luxe Expansion Plans Revealed*












> Bal Harbour Shops, an international symbol par excellence of Miami-style excess, and the most successful mall on the planet, has submitted plans to the Village of Bal Harbour to expand its footprint to the west by 250,000 square feet, mainly where the mall's parking garage is now. Additions would include a new department store anchor, at least 20 additional specialty boutiques along a new U-shaped mall, and a new house of worship for the mall's neighbor, the Church by the Sea.
> 
> Bal Harbour Shops intends to purchase the existing village hall (where village leaders hold court) to be able to build over it and build a new one, do the same with the Church by the Sea, revamp the mall's Collins Avenue entranceway, add a linear park along Bal Bay Drive, and construct a lush new entranceway at 96th Street. A less ambitious plan—if the bigger plans don't fly with city elders—calls for an expansion within Bal Harbour Shops' existing property lines. Either way, the whole thing will cost about $200 million, with a coming out party in 2016.


----------



## desertpunk

*Inside The Very Zaha Sales Center Of Zaha Hadid's Miami Tower*












> Work just completed on the sales center for the queen of parametric deformations Zaha Hadid's Miami condo tower, her first skyscraper in the western hemisphere, One Thousand Museum. The sales center is at Ten Museum Park downtown, another tower by developers Gregg Covin and Louis Birdman that's next door to the building site, and is stuffed with furniture designed by Zaha as well as an elaborate ceiling installation by Zaha too.


----------



## desertpunk

*Park Lane Tower Site sells For $9.1 Million*



> A 1.44 acre site that spans the entire 3200 block of Biscayne Boulevard has been sold for $9.1 million. The sale was recorded on October 10th.
> 
> The seller is Park Lane Towers, LLC, part of the estate of Carlo Salvi, which was run locally by Mallory Kauderer. A settlement reached in September between the estate and Kauderer allowed for the sale, along with the sale of the Brickell Flatiron site to Ugo Colmbo. It also opens the possibility that other properties that were part of the portfolio could soon be sold, including the 1550 Chelsea site.
> 
> The buyer is 345 NE 32ND SN LLC, controlled by the owners of a congolomerate called First Quality in Great Neck, New York. The new owners recently sold the Cima condo site for $27.5 million.
> 
> A 615,000 square foot mixed-use tower designed by Chad Oppenheim called Park Lane Tower was once approved for the site when it was controlled by Amir Ben-Zion.











http://exmiami.org/index.php/chad-oppenheim-magnificent-miami-projects-that-were-never-built/


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami Starchitecture*

*The Surf Club by Richard Meier*


----------



## desertpunk

*Hyde Beach Resort & Residences To Rise Next Year*





> Related Group is now accepting reservation for Hyde Beach Resort & Residences Hollywood, a 41-story condo-hotel that is set to begin construction in mid-2014 at 4111 South Ocean Drive.
> 
> Of the 407 units planned for the building, just 40 will be standard condo units. The rest will be condo-hotel units that restrict the owners usage to a maximum of 150 days per year.
> 
> The tower is designed by Cohen, Freedman, Encinosa, with interiors by David Rockwell.


----------



## desertpunk

*
David Beckham Wants To Build Soccer Stadium In Miami’s Urban Core*



> David Beckham has picked Miami as the location for his new soccer club, and the team could be playing in a new stadium in Miami’s urban core.
> 
> The Telegraph and Reuters are reporting that Beckham wants a purpose-built stadium in Miami’s Urban Core. The team could play temporarily at Joe Robbie Stadium, FIU, or possibly even Marlins Park until a new stadium is complete.
> 
> As part of a deal to sign with the Los Angeles Galaxy in 2007, Beckham was given the option by MLS to become a team owner at a discounted rate of $25 million. Beckham is now exercising that option with a Miami franchise.
> 
> Why Miami? Beckham told the AP yesterday that ‘Miami excites me because I think it’s a city that is very excitable’.


----------



## desertpunk

Construction underway at Jimmy Buffet's Margaritaville Beach Resort: http://www.hollywoodmargaritaville.com/2013/10/margaritaville-construction-photo-update-oct-2013/


----------



## desertpunk

*1,102 ft:*



Rey73 said:


> *One Brickell City Centre Will Surpass Chrysler Building*
> 
> *New tall 1,102 feet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brickell Avenue will soon be home to one of the tallest buildings in the United States, if plans submitted by Swire Properties are approved.
> One Brickell City Centre is proposed to rise to a height of *1,102 feet*, according to data obtained by exMiami. Thanks to an extra nine feet of elevation at the project’s 700 Brickell Avenue site, the total height will be 1,111 feet above mean sea level.
> Plans are already being reviewed by the FAA. If approved and built at that height, the tower would become the eighth tallest building in the United States, and the tallest outside of New York or Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> http://exmiami.org/index.php/one-brickell-citycentre-will-surpass-chrysler-building/
Click to expand...


----------



## SEFTA

I would have liked to have seen Bal Harbor respond more to the street face of Collins/Harding Avenues. Adding high profile storefronts along the avenue, like on Rodeo Drive, becoming a part of the charm of the lovely shopping district of Surfside, instead of turning it's back on the immediate neighborhood. Creating a more urban streetscape and less of a mall-like ambience. They will be getting a big competetor is coming in the Design District, a fress look and a higher profile would do them good.

Ball Harbour's Harding Avenue








Bal Harbour's Harding Avenue








Surfside's Harding Avenue entrance









or this

Rodeo Drive


























of course it would be done in Miami style


----------



## desertpunk

*Brickell CityCentre gets busy:*



QuantumX said:


> CSC_0052 by QuantumX, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CSC_0053 by QuantumX, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CSC_0056 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

The first photo actually shows 4 different projects under construction at the same time. Notice how you can now see Brickell House under construction far off to the left from this angle.


----------



## desertpunk

QuantumX said:


> The first photo actually shows 4 different projects under construction at the same time. Notice how you can now see Brickell House under construction far off to the left from this angle.


I can't see anything I'm so blinded by cranes!


----------



## desertpunk

*Aloft South Beach Begins Construction*












> ExMiami notes major demolition work is happening at the historic Ankara Motel in South Beach, where Starwood intends to build an Aloft Hotel. Apparently more demolition is being allowed by the historic preservation board than had been previously planned because of rotting wood found in the structure. Aloft had spent quite a long time trying to get their plans approved, after repeated rejections, by the historic preservation board, but... well... it happened and the place is now just a shell.


----------



## desertpunk

*Work Ramps Up At Panorama Tower Site*












> Construction at developer Tibor Hollo's Panorama Tower, which once was—but no longer is—destined to be Miami's tallest skyscraper, may finally be getting under way. A tipster, and self described "Curbed Miami loyalist" (aww, shucks) who works in Hollo's building next door sent along this photo of the site, showing workers clearing away mature shade trees, and a duo of buses that will serve as transportation to the building's temporary parking lot two blocks away. The Panorama Tower is being built partially on the site of that office building's parking garage, making the temporary parking necessary.


----------



## QuantumX

jonathaninATX said:


> What's the word on One Brickell City Centre?


My understanding is that it was approved by the Planning Board, but I'm not sure yet at what height it was approved - 989 or 1102 feet.


----------



## jonathaninATX

Awesome, I hope they approve it up to the 1,102ft mark. It will definitely be a big skyline changer for Miami. :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

jonathaninATX said:


> Awesome, I hope they approve it up to the 1,102ft mark. It will definitely be a big skyline changer for Miami. :cheers:


We hope so too. The property is only zoned for 80 stories, but supposedly there is an amendment clause. Even if we get 1,102 feet from the city's planning board, we still have to get FAA approval, and we have a 1,010 feet height cap. Swire just might be able to pull it off with the location of the building and their clout as a developer.


----------



## jonathaninATX

QuantumX said:


> We hope so too. The property is only zoned for 80 stories, but supposedly there is an amendment clause. Even if we get 1,102 feet from the city's planning board, we still have to get FAA approval, and we have a 1,010 feet height cap. Swire just might be able to pull it off with the location of the building and their clout as a developer.


Sounds like Houston. lol... I'm hoping this one gets built. It's going to be one of my favorite buildings in Miami. :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk

*One Thousand Museum Wins FAA Approval*












> Zaha Hadid's exoskeletoned condo palazzo, One Thousand Museum, has gotten the green light from the Federal Aviation Administration, according to developer Gregg Covin.
> 
> The tower has received its Letter Of No Hazard, meaning there's no risk of of a plane-go-splat-on-starchitect-designed-tower situation from aircraft arriving or departing from Miami International Airport.


----------



## desertpunk

*Eight Miami Towers Were Approved By The FAA Last Week*



> The Federal Aviation Administration issued notices last week declaring that eight proposed towers in Miami do not pose a hazard to air navigation, allowing construction to proceed. In some of these cases, the FAA took over a year to make a decision. Below, all eight towers that have been given the green light:
> 
> *Paraiso Bay – Twin towers approved to a height of 549 feet above sea level, or 546 feet above ground level*. Related Group is the developer, and Arquitectonica is the project architect.
> 
> *Echo Brickell – Carlos Ott designed tower will rise to a height of 641 feet above sea level, the structure itself will be 637 feet*. Reduced from original size. The developer is Property Markets Group.
> 
> *Resorts World Miami – Three towers approved to a height of 649 feet above sea level*. Owned by Genting, Arquitectonica is the architect.
> 
> *1000 Museum - A tower designed by Zaha Hadid is now approved to rise to a height of 709 feet above sea level*. But developers Gregg Covin and Louis Birdman still haven’t closed on the purchase of the property.
> 
> *600 Biscayne – Approved to rise 709 feet above sea level*, with a structure height of 704 feet. Owned by Manuel Grosskopf and Chateau Group, the historic Freedom Tower at the front of the building will be preserved while demolishing the rear of the structure which is not historic.


----------



## QuantumX

That 600 Biscayne is another building over 200 meters and over 700 feet that I didn't know we had coming.


----------



## desertpunk

QuantumX said:


> That 600 Biscayne is another building over 200 meters and over 700 feet that I didn't know we had coming.


There's also 700 Biscayne too!


----------



## QuantumX

QuantumX said:


> That 600 Biscayne is another building over 200 meters and over 700 feet that I didn't know we had coming.





desertpunk said:


> There's also 700 Biscayne too!


This means we probably have two more buildings over 200 meters coming down that pike that I didn't even know about. Hearing about Gentings three 649 feet towers was also encouraging because we weren't sure if they were going forward or not without the gaming. Looks like they want a piece of the Miami real estate pie just like everybody else. They would have gone taller except for the fact nothing north of I-395 can be over 649 feet. 

Paraiso Bay, farther north of the three Genting towers, according to a sales representative, will be a 5-building project, three of which will be over 549 feet tall. The two towers that were approved are only part of phase 1. Whatever else they bulid will depend on the market, just as One Brickell (80, 70, 55 stories planned) Jorge Perez is going to do in phases. These projects are really going to plug holes in the Miami skyline.


----------



## desertpunk

^^

There's even more:











*Trump Buys Golden Strand Sunny Isles Timeshares For $100 Million, Will Demolish, Expect Towers*



> Aventura developer The Trump Group, led by Jules and Eddie Trump, are closer to completing a $100 million buy of the Golden Strand timeshare at 17901 Collins Avenue in Sunny Isles Beach.
> 
> On January 17th, Trump closed on the purchase of a block of timeshare weeks owned by investor Joseph Feldman for $28.3 million. Trump has been painstakingly taking ownership of the units, week by week, since late last year.
> 
> The original offer made to owners of timeshare units came earlier in 2013 for about $100 million. Under the terms of the original offer, payment would not be made to unit owners until 2017. The Golden Strand , built in 1982, will be demolished.


And....


*Kobi Karp Designing 38 Story, 449 Foot Tower In Hallandale*



> A 38-story condo tower designed by architect Kobi Karp is currently going through the approval process in Hallandale Beach.
> 
> If approved, the 449-foot tall tower will include 64 residential units along with a robotic parking garage.


----------



## QuantumX

I'm trying to get on top of this thing again to update all the new construction from there. The former property manager of the Miami Tower used to let me up there all the time, but this new one charges some ridiculous fee when I can charter a damn plane for less money. I'm sorry, but I'm not shooting a music video with a producer's budget.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

QuantumX said:


> That 600 Biscayne is another building over 200 meters and over 700 feet that I didn't know we had coming.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Already Approved Over 7 Years ago and The FAA Back then allowed it that High back then too, :cheers:

It Was For a Long Time QuantumX, Our SSC Friendly Family Moderator and Friend:banana:, Both Were Approved The Same time as The Marquis Hotel Condo Tower at 712 Feet Sea Level , But ended up at 706 feet, IMO !!:banana:
Steve, Both 600 Biscayne ( The Freedom Tower Condo ) and 700 Biscayne ( Paramount Park Condo Tower ) Was Part of the " Biscayne Wall "at Over 700 Feet, 709 Feet From Sea Level, :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Already Approved Over 7 Years ago and The FAA Back then allowed it that High back then too, :cheers:
> 
> It Was For a Long Time QuantumX, Our SSC Friendly Family Moderator and Friend:banana:, Both Were Approved The Same time as The Marquis Hotel Condo Tower at 712 Feet Sea Level , But ended up at 706 feet, IMO !!:banana:
> Steve, Both 600 Biscayne ( The Freedom Tower Condo ) and 700 Biscayne ( Paramount Park Condo Tower ) Was Part of the Biscayne Wall at Over 700 Feet, 709 Feet From Sea Level, :cheers:


I remember, Chuck! But I think in spite of FAA approval, 600 Biscayne was originally planned to be only just over 600 feet, so I'm happy the project has turned into a 200+ meter building. I think back in the early 80s, a 700 feet tall tower was planned there.


----------



## invisiblewar

Man I could stare at the Miami Tower all day. If it was resized to around 1200ft it would be my favorite building ever.


----------



## QuantumX

invisiblewar said:


> Man I could stare at the Miami Tower all day. If it was resized to around 1200ft it would be my favorite building ever.


I wish they had at least taken it to 250 meters to make it our tallest building when it was built. I think it would have looked much better at that height.


----------



## erbse

Quantum: What's the charge like now?


----------



## desertpunk

*Brickell House gets toppy:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thehotelhouse/


----------



## desertpunk

*Berkowitz: SkyRise Miami To Break Ground In May*












> SkyRise Miami will begin site work in just two months and break ground in May, according to developer Jeff Berkowitz.
> 
> The 1,000 foot observation tower has received zoning approval, but the city commission still needs to sign off on certain elements of the plan, Berkowitz said.
> 
> Berkowitz is planning to sublease about 2 acres from Bayside Marketplace, but that deal has not been completed yet.
> 
> The developer is hoping to raise nearly $270 million of the estimated $430 million in construction costs through the EB-5 investor program.


----------



## desertpunk

*myBrickell Complete*












> mybrickell, the Arquitectonica/Karim Rashid-designed smorgasbord of color that we've been following since it was nothing more than a runty little hole in the ground and a gleam in Jorge Perez's eye, is finished. Curbed photog Silvia Ros got the grand tour. Residents have begun moving in, and the Related Group is basking in the glory of having completed the first post-crash building in Brickell, and just generally being the Related Group.


----------



## desertpunk

*Grove Isle Hotel Could Go Kablooey For Swooshy New Condo*












> Developers have proposed demolishing the Grove Isle Hotel & Spa. In its stead would rise an 18-story glass and concrete condo tower, the fourth condo tower on the private island, much to the dismay of current island residents going by the nom-de-guerre The Preserve Grove Isle Committee, who worry they could lose pedestrian access to the area, a sweet hotel in which they throw parties, and the hotel's fire pit, a local hotspot.


----------



## desertpunk

*Meanwhile, up in Ft. Lauderdale...*

*Ending 15-Year Stalemate, Icon Las Olas Is Going Up*









42 story time capsule to rise?



> The epic 15 year conflict between Related's planned Icon Las Olas condo tower and the Stranahan House next door, sometimes an epic battle between development and preservation, and other times a simmering cold war while waiting for the economy to recover, is finally over.
> 
> According to someone from Related, Icon Las Olas will likely "move forward this year", and they've been working with Stranahan House people to come up with a plan that works for both camps. Of course, the Stranahan-sensitive changes could just be the tip of the iceberg, with 15 year old designs on their hands. (A Curbed reader kindly pointed us towards SkyscraperCity for them) Anything could happen when Related starts to update that enchilada straight out of the '90s.


Where we were in 1999: old proposals from days gone by


----------



## desertpunk

*Brickell's Second SLS Hotel, Styled 'Lux' Will Look Like This*












> With Related's first SLS Hotel in Brickell thoroughly under construction, they're wasting no time in planning a second 'SLS'-tagged hostelry, *this time within the two-three towered Brickell Heights megaproject* and co-developed with the Allen Morris Company (yes, that Allen Morris that donated that park). The boutique sized SLS Lux Hotel (read: small but plenty of fancy stuff) according to renderings sent along by project reps will still have lots of stuff for guests and, if the name is any indicating, will probably be more luxurious too.


----------



## desertpunk

Once again, Sunny isles is a strip of cranes:


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RegentHouse

Much better SLS Hotel! Cancel the first one and focus on this instead...


----------



## desertpunk

*All Aboard Florida Wants More Land For Downtown Mega Station*












> Not very much has been heard publicly from All Aboard Florida lately, presumably because they've been working on all the behind-the-scenese stuff it takes to build a railroad. And now we're learning that this behind-the-scenes stuff includes negotiations with Miami-Dade for the possible acquisition of even more land adjacent to the many acres they currently control for their 'Grand Central Station' according to exMiami.
> 
> These lands include what are currently a VIP parking lot for the Mayor and whoever and a daycare center for the county government (ok cool) and next to that a small park known as "the oval" (not cool). AFF could use the land for a parking garage or maybe a bus terminal, or they would put the bus terminal somewhere else "as part of the deal."


----------



## desertpunk

*Turnberry Plans 52-Story Zapata Condo Tower In Sunny Isles*












> Turnberry, owned by the Soffer family, will launch sales later this year for a 52-story condo building called Turnberry Ocean Club in Sunny Isles Beach. Construction will begin in early 2015.
> 
> Turnberry Ocean Club will be built at 18501 Collins Avenue, on what is currently a beach club. A sales center will open on the site this fall, before moving across the street to make way for construction. 150 units will be offered for sales, with prices ranging from $3 million to $22 million.


----------



## desertpunk

New Miami Worldcenter rendering:









http://www.exmiami.org/index.php/fly-video-mall-miami-worldcenter-plus-renderings/


----------



## QuantumX

Oh, nice!


----------



## desertpunk

*All Aboard Florida Reveals Downtown Miami Station Renders*












> All Aboard Florida had a press conference this morning at the future site of their Downtown Miami train station revealing the design by Skidmore, Owings & Merrill and Zyscovich Architects. Read on for highlights from the show:
> 
> 1) As we already knew, the tracks will be elevated 50 feet above the street, entering the station along a viaduct. Cross streets will remain open, with retail below the soaring tracks.
> 
> 2) The project encompasses two main sites: the 9 acre transportation hub and the 2 acre Overtown development.
> 
> 3) There will be "Significant transit oriented developments around our three [South Florida] station sites", meaning Fort Lauderdale and West Palm Beach are getting more than just stations too.
> 
> 4) The two Miami sites will encompass nearly three million square feet of residential, commercial, office, retail, parking. Most or all of the parking will be at the Overtown site, but the two will be linked together.
> 
> ---
> 
> 9) The renderings show three towers (two taller and one shorter) above the station itself, with a very basic shape of at least one even larger tower to the south. The Overtown site is not included in the renderings at all.


----------



## desertpunk

*West Palm's New Convention Center Hotel Will Be... Modern*












> That traditional rendering of the Hilton West Palm Beach, a building with eves and towers, is as dead as the Dodo. The Related Group project, in the context of West Palm Beach's pretty traditional Mediterranean Revival architecture. The architects Nichols Brosch Wurst Wolfe sent over two renderings of the much, more modern design.


----------



## desertpunk

*Melo Planning 36 Story Rental Tower On 14th St.*



> A few blocks due west of their recent architectural triumph Melody, Melo Group is expanding their empire of bland rental apartment towers with a 36 story, 650 unit, as-yet-unnamed rental building on a block-long stretch of 14th Street between Miami Court and Miami Place.


Melo group is behind another apartment tower, Melody pictured below:


----------



## desertpunk

*Renderings Surface For Brickell CityCentre's Metromover Station, Pool Decks*












> A Curbed reader writes in to say he spotted renderings and plans of the improved Brickell City Centre Metromover Station, the pool deck of the Centre's East Hotel, and details of two residential entrances at ArquitectonicaGeo's website. Oh, and a master plan of the quite extensive amenity deck.
> 
> The hotel pool will be tucked under the side of the building, which is raised very high on piloti. Sure, the old-style Metromover car is front and center of the station's render, but otherwise the design details of it and the rest of the elements seem to line up very well with other glimpses that have appeared so far.


----------



## desertpunk

The dust may be finally settling on a location for the new home for David Beckham's Miami MSL soccer team:

*Here's The New Bayfront/Museum Park Beckham Stadium Plan*












> Here it is people! The press conference for David Beckham's second big stadium unveiling (remember the first?) is happening NOW. We're updating as new info develops.
> 
> The plan is to fill in the old FEC railway boat slip and use that as the site of David Beckham's soccer stadium. Check out Curbed archives to catch up. Here's what's new:
> 
> 1) Apparently it would eat into Museum Park, cutting much of it off from Biscayne Boulevard, but the water-end of the former slip would become parkland, and that park land would continue through Parcel-B, the site behind the AmericanAirlines Arena, all the way to the port bridge.
> 
> 2) Including Parcel-B and the former slip-bottom, would give the area a net-gain in park land of 20 percent.
> 
> 3) The plan seems to make the stadium as low-profile as possible, which is nice if you're a condo dweller worried about losing your water view, but still creates a barrier for those on Biscayne Boulevard.

















































Since the stadium would be eating into valuable park space, the developers cleverly minimized the impacts in these renders. Unfortunately, a 25,000 seat stadium is not so easy to hide...


----------



## desertpunk

*Chetrit Group Seeks To Build Four 60-Story Riverfront Towers, Marina*












> Megaproject ahoy! Chetrit Group wants to build four sixty-story towers of 1,449 condo units total, a marina, a 300 room hotel, offices, commercial, retail, marina, and a river walk on two-ish blocks of Miami River-fronting property in the western fringes of Brickell, right smack next to I-95. It's perhaps the biggest sign yet that Miami's urban core is moving west, and picturesquely up the Miami River.
> 
> The site is bordered by SW Seventh Street, SW 2nd Avenue, and SW Third Avenue, land that currently happens to contain Finnegan's River and ubiquitous landscape architect Raymond Jungles' office. They're planning to apply for a 'Special Area Plan' for the project.


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami Worldcenter Quietly Reveals New Website, Renders*












> Miami Worldcenter has gone public with updated renderings and a new website. And by public we mean the website went live and somehow exMiami found out, with not a press release or launch party yet in sight. The new renders show an updated master plan with a multilevel mall along the project's eastern side, a new jumble of towers, a tall rotunda-atrium thing made of suspended walkways, Bloomingdales, amenity decks, the convention hotel on the far end, etc. The site has a presentation with more info (PDF!), annnnnnnnnd, *nails a groundbreaking of 'late 2014' for the whole shebang.*


----------



## streetscapeer

wow miami


----------



## desertpunk

Brickell CityCentre construction:


Brickell City Centre Construction by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*New Publix Tower Going Up In Coral Gables*












> The grungy old Publix supermarket on Le Jeune Road is being replaced by a brand spanking new store with a parking garage and 18 story residential tower, and here are the renderings, via exMiami. The tower appears to have a rather generic Mediterranean revival design, with rooftop pool, and little more than a pergola disguising the top level of the parking deck from the world to see.


----------



## el palmesano

if all that projects become truth, Mimi will be one of the best cities in the world!! is amaizng!!


----------



## desertpunk

*Gloria & Emilio Estefan Building Party Tower Near The Arsht*












> The broad press coverage last week that latin music King & Queen Gloria and Emilio Estefan are closing their Bongo's Cuban Cafe at the AmericanAirlines Arena was, surprisingly eclipsed Estefan news perhaps equally as big, if not bigger: their opening a new restaurant. Oh, and it's going to be in a skyscraper that the Estefans are building too, on land they own a few blocks north west of the Arsht Center. It doesn't have a name yet, so for now we'll call it Estefan Tower.
> 
> The tower will have the new restaurant, called Estefan Kitchen, along with a parking garage, a hotel, banquet halls, and a rooftop swimming pool. A rendering show a tapering, slightly 1111-esque tower, almost half of which is a parking garage and the other half super-glassy with floor plates that have that contemporary shifty look. The whole shindig is in the permitting stage now, and "we're looking into the zoning issue to see how many floors we can build" says Emilio.


----------



## el palmesano

wow!

great!


----------



## desertpunk

*Panorama Tower Construction Finally Lurches Forward*












> After what seemed like aeons of site prep work, demolition, and more site prep work, developer Tibor Hollo's formerly tallest-Miami-tower-to-be, Panorama Tower (ousted by the announcement of One Brickell City Centre already, although it will still be tallest between their completions), has finally began construction, according to exMiami.
> 
> *Possibly explaining the slow start, the 830 foot tower seems to have had a lot of changes. The architect was changed from Kobi Karp to Moshe Cosicher*, it will now include a 208-room hotel, 100,000 square feet for medical offices, 50,000 square feet of retail, and even an observation deck on the top floor.


----------



## marcvader

Miami is growing up quickly.


----------



## desertpunk

*Marriott At Miami Worldcenter Gets Big Design Update*












> Along with a submittal to enlarge the Miami Worldcenter special zoning 'atlas' (by which we assume they mean 'area') to include the Marriott At Miami Worldcenter megahotel and convention center on the former Grand Central Park site, developer MDM Group included plans for the new hotel, according to exMiami. And here they are. The form of the structure has been changed from rectangular with tentacle-like things swooping out to semi-circular with a hole in the middle, *and is 'subject to change' again, since they aren't actually seeking approval for the building's design yet*, just for zoning to allow the building, or something.


----------



## desertpunk

*Apartment Building To Be Built Around Enriqueta's Sandwich Shop In Midtown*












> Three developers, namely Encore Housing Opportunity Fund, Adler Development, and the Fifteen Group are developing a luxury apartment building called Midtown 29, at the corner of 29th Street and NE 2nd Avenue, and wrapping (yes wrapping) it around arguably the best god damn Cuban restaurant north of Calle Ocho, Enriqueta's Sandwich Shop (Enriqueta's is really where those big trees at the center of the rendering are).


----------



## desertpunk

*More posts about buildings and food*

*Condo Tower Coming To North Bay Village's Old Crab Shack*












> On the north side of the 79th Street Causeway, at the site of a shuttered Crab Shack restaurant, and quite close to Shuckers, which used to be a neighborhood fave until that dock incident happened (has it reopened yet?), *North Bay Village pols have given tentative approval for a 22 story tower called, very imaginatively, 1555 Kennedy Causeway.* Maybe it's a working title. The building will have 127 residential units, as well as offices, shops, and restaurants, which could be kind of nice to walk to from Shuckers if they ever replace that damn dock.


----------



## desertpunk

*Renderings Show More Of 40' Wide Edge On Brickell Tower*












> Although we first got a glimpse of the Miami River-front Edge on Brickell condo tower to be, at 55 stories high and a mere (approximately) 40 feet wide, oh, about 7 months ago, renderings have been few and far between. But alas no longer, now that its website has gone live (h/t: BuzzBuzzHome), and with that finally a few decent views, along with floor plans showing how the wide, narrow slab is divided into three units per floor. 124 in total. The building will have a robotic parking garage, which was probably the easiest way and/or the only way to fit enough parking into the a 40 foot wide tower, and a bunch of other gizmos like electric car charging stations and a biometric entry system.


----------



## desertpunk

*Aloft South Beach Gaining Altitude*


----------



## desertpunk

*Lincoln Road's New, Supersized Gap Store Opens For Business*












> Lincoln Road's big new Gap store had its grand opening last night, with Racked Miami on the scene. As they say, it's nice, which is totally what was expected considering its designers were the fabulous Touzet Studio. And we're not saying that because they bought Curbed a $28 steak when we did lunch a couple months ago. Haha. But the steak was delicious.
> 
> The focus of the building is at the corner, with its double-height space, oculus, radiated glass, and grand staircase. Curbed has been following the store, which is quite the architectural statement as far as Gap stores go, since the beginning.


----------



## desertpunk

*Really Hot Condos To Replace Rather Plain Historic Building On Ocean Drive*












> It's always a little sad to see an historic building be demolished, no matter how plain the building may be or how architecturally distinctive its replacement is (although one wonders how they're getting away with it in an historic district). The small art deco apartment building at 304 Ocean Drive, however, is plain, although it is well proportioned, and according to renderings dropped on exMiami its Luis Revuelta-designed replacement is a knockout.


----------



## desertpunk

*Financing In, Construction On All Aboard Florida Could Begin Immediately*












> If South Florida's new intercity passenger rail line All Aboard Florida sticks with a statement in a private company prospectus obtained by the Palm Beach Daily News, construction will begin immediately, or even... rest our beating hearts, has begun already. According to the Daily News "The bond prospectus says construction will begin as soon as the successful offering is finalized, which occurred Thursday." This is, of course, absolutely massive news, and Curbed eagerly awaits confirmation from the FEC.


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami Worldcenter Officially Submits Plans To City For Review*












> The reps for Miami Worldcenter, the megaproject soon to fill the barren moonscape between the Metromover Omni Loop and the Metrorail with skyscrapers, sent over some renderings with an announcement that plans for the development's first phase have officially been submitted to the city for review. Now the design, by Elkus-Manfredi Architects has to go up for design review and then to the Planning Zoning & Appeals Board, with any required revisions being sent back to Worldcenter.


----------



## desertpunk

*Mansions at Acqualina and Chateau Beach in Sunny Isles:*


Sunny Isles Beach by thehoorse24, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

Another big tower is coming to bustling Sunny Isles Beach:

*Related And Dezer Announce Armani Condos In Sunny Isles*












> Tuesday, July 15, 2014
> 
> Although the project's been an open secret for practically a year, Related and Dezer have just officially announced their Armani-branded luxury condo project in Sunny Isles Beach, the Residence by Armani/Casa. The 60 story/260 unit project will be designed by starchitect Cesar Pelli and the Armani/Casa design studio, which is headed by the man that popularized big shoulders in the '80s himself, Giorgio Armani.


----------



## desertpunk

*Another Publix Tower Coming, Now In Sunny Isles Beach*












> Publix is planning yet another grocery store/condo tower combo, their second such proposal in a little over a month, in Sunny Isles Beach. This time, instead of placing a condo tower directly on top of one of its stores, as Publix is planning to do in Coral Gables, the tower is going next door. The 21-story, 357 unit residential tower will be designed by Kobi Karp, reports exMiami, and is undoubtedly more modern than its Coral Gables counterpart, with sleek and subtly-curved floor plates, wrap-around balconies, and waterfront views. The existing 32-year old store would be replaced by a 54,000 square foot shopping center with rooftop parking protected by a hatch-patterned metal trellis.


----------



## desertpunk

*Grove At Grand Bay Reaches 7th Floor, Begins To Twist*












> It's been a while since we last checked on the construction of starchitect Bjarke Ingels' Grove At Grand Bay, but since then the twin twisty towers in Coconut Grove have made significant progress in their dance towards the skies. The first three photos (above, courtesy of Facchina Construction and Smith Aerial Photos) are a few weeks old, while the last two were taken in the past few days. The north tower's floor slabs have been poured up to the fifth floor, while the core has reached the seventh, while the south tower's slabs have reached the fourth floor, and the core the sixth.


----------



## desertpunk

*Park Grove Towers Set To Break Ground Early Next Year*


----------



## desertpunk

*Empire World Towers: Winning Bidder Selected After $80 Million Offer
*



> The Empire World Towers site will soon have a new owner.
> 
> PMG CH Downtown Developers, LLC has emerged as the the top bidder for the property with an $80 million offer, exMiami has learned.
> 
> Bids were due on July 9, with PMG selected as the finalist on July 21. A total of 15 offers were submitted, ranging from $25 million to $80 million.
> 
> PMG agreed to a $7 million deposit and a due diligence period that expires on August 1. A judge must also approve the sale, likely a formality.



What once might have been:











Whatever goes into this site will be HUGE! :cheers:


----------



## desertpunk

*Behold the Deluge of Renders for Chetrit's Miami Riverwalk*












> It was just a matter of time before renderings for the Chetrit Group's megaproject Miami Riverwalk were let out of the floodgates, finally giving the public a thorough glimpse of the future for the land next to the Miami River. And here they are. About half the renderings are courtesy of the developer and architect Kobi Karp, and half a la exMiami. Basically the design is what's been planned all along, leaving the shocking twists to a minimum. There's just a hell of a whole lot more of it to deal with.


----------



## desertpunk

Meanwhile, over in Broward County:

*Metropica Master Plan Receives Final Approvals. *


----------



## desertpunk

*Construction Begins on Biscayne Blvd's Fancy Hampton Inn*


----------



## desertpunk

*Mill Creek Residential Begins Construction On 422-unit Modera Metro*












> Construction is underway at the 422-unit Modera Metro, according to the SFBJ. The 25-story project is being built at 8215 S.W. 72nd Ave, a short walk from the Dadeland Metrorail station. Developer Mill Creek Residential bought the property earlier this month for $26 million and obtained $77 million in financing to build the project.


----------



## desertpunk

Brickell City Centre


Brickell city centre - Miami by miamiresidential, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*FENDI Chateau Units Selling Briskly*


----------



## el palmesano

^^

wow!!

awsome building!!


----------



## Ebronauta1

*sunny miami *


----------



## desertpunk

*This is What Bayside Will Look Like After its SkyRise Redo*












> It's old news that Bayside Marketplace is getting a renovation in tandem with construction of its big new SkyRise Miami observation tower. Although the tower is being designed by Arquitectonica, Bayside owner General Growth Properties has hired Bernard Zyscovich to upgrade the 19 acre, 230,000 square foot mall itself, and here's the first released rendering of what the finished assemblage of Bayside and SkyRise might look like. ...


----------



## desertpunk

*Holy shit!*

*Bayview Market Site Sold For $64 Million; Zoned For Up To 3 Million Square Feet*



> A company managed by developer Richard Meruelo has purchased the property where Bayview Market was once proposed for $64 million
> 
> Rebuild Miami-Edgewater LLC bought the 7.35-acre site from BDB Miami. The newly-formed LLC put $30 million into the deal, with the remaining $34 million financed by the selling entity.
> 
> BDB retained ownership of 30,000 square feet of land west of the property. A cemetary borders the property to the north, which likely dampened buyer interest.
> 
> A big-box retail market was once planned by BDB, but never built. *The broker representing the seller claims that the property is zoned to build up to 3 million square feet of residential, retail, hotel and office space.*



Here come more towers!


----------



## desertpunk

*‘Floating’ Parking Garage, 352 Residential Units, Proposed Above Historic Biscayne Boulevard Church*












> Architect Add Inc has prepared a creative plan to preserve the historic church at 1836 Biscayne Boulevard, while adding 352 residential units and a parking garage.
> 
> Under a proposal scheduled to be reviewed by Miami’s Historic and Environmental Preservation Board next week, the church would be restored and retrofitted to become hurricane-resistant. Instead of a place of worship, a grocer would occupy the space.
> 
> *A 34-story residential tower would be built next to the church. ‘Floating’ above the former church would be a parking garage. In total, up to 480 parking spaces are planned.*
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Revealed: New York Developer Plans 429-Unit Tower at 1900 Biscayne*












> New York developer Atlas Capital Group has submitted plans to build a 36-story residential project at 1900 Biscayne Boulevard.
> 
> Atlas bought the property last year for $13.6 million, with a $7.6 million loan.
> 
> Atlas is building close to the maximum permitted on the site. Plans call for 429 units, which is less than the 502 units that the zoning code permits on the lot. Miami 21 allows 500 units per acre, and the property size is just above one acre.
> 
> Under Miami 21, 36-stories is the maximum base height permitted on the site.


----------



## Neric007

The Fendi chateau is gorgeous!


----------



## desertpunk

Ongoing construction in the Design District:


Construction In Design District by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Rise, Brickell City Centre's First Condo Tower, Tops Off *












> Rise Brickell City Centre, one of two condo towers in the first phase of the Brickell City Centre megaproject, topped off today, following the recent topping off of the East Hotel, also in City Centre. The 43 story building has 383 units, and yes, its dark woods, marbles, spare, precise lighting, and big plate glass windows do convey that Fifty Shades of Grey look. Just pretend the awesome kid's playroom, with its pirate ship, doesn't exist.


----------



## desertpunk

*All Aboard Florida to Begin Construction in MIA in 45 Days*












> Construction on the "railway portion" of All Aboard Florida's MiamiCentral station will begin in 45 days, according to The Next Miami, because it's received all necessary approvals and is not subject to local construction permitting. The station structure itself will be permitted at the county level, and will be built in three phases (Phase 1: The station. Phase 2: The towers above it. Phase 3: The 'super tower' directly to the south). It was also recently announced that the other two South Florida stations, in Fort Lauderdale and West Palm Beach, will begin construction by March 31st.


----------



## erbse

Many of Miami's contemporary designs are too exchangeable and uniform imho. They could virtually be anywhere.

Miami projects should cater more to the city's classy Ocean Drive appeal, create some sort of *New Art Deco*.


----------



## RegentHouse

^^Art Deco is Miami Beach's thing. For the City of Miami proper, a return to traditionalist Mediterranean and Spanish Colonial Revival architecture is more appropriate.


----------



## erbse

That would be very welcome as well, of course. I've seen the city in three different stages of evolution (early 90s, 2001, 2012), and I like the last one I've seen in 2012 the least. Miami is selling its soul, at least it feels like that.


----------



## RegentHouse

What has happened to Miami since the 1970s is an urban tragedy largely overshadowed by the influx of foreigners and drug war coinciding at the same time.

Miami skyline, 1950s:
















Miami was truly a "Magic City" and now it might as well be any large ubiquitous South American city.


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

RegentHouse said:


> What has happened to Miami since the 1970s is an urban tragedy largely overshadowed by the influx of foreigners and drug war coinciding at the same time.
> 
> Miami skyline, 1950s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miami was truly a "Magic City" and now it might as well be any large ubiquitous South American city.


but at least the cocaine era of the 80's saved miami millions of ways.
thanks to largely miami vice.


----------



## desertpunk

*Hyatt South Beach*


Hyatt Centric South Beach Construction by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Shopping Center & Office Tower in The Works At 3000 Biscayne?*



> A mixed-use retail and office project could be in the planning stages at 3050 Biscayne Boulevard.
> 
> Crescent Heights, the company that owns the land, posted renderings of the new development on their website. A caption under the rendering cryptically refers to 343,000 square feet of retail, along with 180,000 square feet of new office space (an existing office building on the site is about 90,000-square-feet.)
> 
> The developer controls nearly the entire block, or about 4.6 acres of land. They bought a 1.5-acre site at 3000 Biscayne last October, and already owned the adjacent office building at 3050 Biscayne.












http://www.thenextmiami.com/index.p...ffice-tower-be-in-the-works-at-3000-biscayne/


----------



## desertpunk

*Technicolor Tower of Lights Will Crown a New Silicon Beach*












> Developer Michael Simkins' recently-announced Miami Innovation Tower—which local media has been sloppily characterizing as a 'giant LED billboard' planting a stake in the desolate, long-neglected Overtown/Park West neighborhood—*will be the centerpiece of a seven million square foot megaproject. The new urban city center will rival the biggest construction undertakings Miami has ever seen*, and the project's designers at SHoP Architects say technology is the driving idea, who are well practiced in NYC megaproject building. (See SHoP's Atlantic Yards and the Domino refinery redevelopments.)
> 
> If Simkins and SHoP see their vision realized, the Miami Innovation District will be a 4-square-block, high-density Miami version of California's Silicon Valley.
> 
> "It's about the idea of investigation, research, knowledge transfer," says Bill Sharples, the principal-in-charge of the project at SHoP. The designers of the Innovation District are "thinking about the commercial growth of Miami," as an almost entirely residential building boom of condo towers accelerates all around them. More affluent residents now means more demand in the tightening office market next.
> 
> [...]
> 
> An array of towers will be linked together by this swiss-cheese-like aerial 'green roof'/amenity deck platform. The centerpiece, of course, is the 'Innovation Tower,' which is not an LED Vegas-style 'Celine at the Coliseum' rectangle in the sky. According to how Sharpies describes the end result, it will be more akin to the Eiffel Tower on a very chill Bastille Day, or maybe a cross between the InterContinental Hotel's LEDs and the Miami Tower's, about 15 blocks south. The 'observation deck' that Curbed skewered is actually an elevated winter garden, and the lighting system is still being designed, but no, it likely won't just be plain old LEDs.


----------



## el palmesano

^^

awsome!


----------



## erbse

Good that they thought of urban integration with the base of the buildings. Not sure about the "architecture" (or what that's called) yet though.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

omg. It's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## birdman4481

for real one day miami will be turn to DUBAI


----------



## Paul305

Unfortunately, the runways for Miami International Airport point directly at downtown so unless someone wants to spend $20B+ building a new airport, Miami will never be Dubai. Plus, Miami is the cultural antithesis of Dubai.


----------



## Jim856796

^^So I think this practically means that even though Miami already has a larger skyline than Los Angeles, Miami will never have a larger skyline than Chicago. Personally, I doubt the latter scenario will happen, primarily because of the reason about its airport.

I do not intend to incite any "skyline wars" here.


----------



## desertpunk

*Miami Beach Approves Gigantic Convention Center Hotel*












> he gigantic Miami Beach Convention Center Hotel plans proposed by Portman Holdings, a 300-foot-tall tower that looks like a bad copy of the Fontainebleau, on steroids, in the middle of South Beach, have been approved by the Miami Beach City Commission. The approval was granted in the City Commission chambers of City Hall, which is across the street from the planned hotel and which—along with the rest of South Beach—will be rendered quite puny in comparison. This approval allows Portman and the City Manager to begin negotiations of the terms of the development and ground lease, which will then go to a citywide vote.


----------



## desertpunk

*NYC X MIA*

*Under LeFrak & Soffer Families, Biscayne Landing Getting Ever More Gigantic, Renamed SoLeMia*












> The megaproject formerly known as Biscayne Landing has a new set of developers, the family-run LeFrak Organization (don't worry, it won't be called LeFrak City) and Miami's Soffer Family, and is being renamed SoLeMia. The Wall Street Journal, unfortunately doesn't explain why it's being called SoLeMia. "South Le Miami," "So Let's Miami," "Soffer LeFrak Miami"? Anywho, like some other Miami megaprojects, SoLeMia is being funded at first the developers themselves, and not with loans. *The $4 billion megadevelopment will have 4,390 apartments, 1 million square feet of commercial space, and two swimmable lakes*, which will be quite the turn-around considering the project used to be a superfund site for being so polluted.


----------



## desertpunk

*Meet Triptych:*









http://miami.curbed.com/archives/20...enderings-are-of-glassy-highwayside-tower.php


----------



## erbse

Argh, boy! Miami, finally build *Art Deco* again! 

Can't see all those freaking bland, totally nondescript glass boxes anymore.
There are role models right next door!


----------



## officialchris.s

The SoLeMia looks very intriguing. :yes:


----------



## desertpunk

*Office Tower With Sexy Pleated Facade Coming to Sunny Isles*












> The Grosskopfs have proposed a high-end (isn't everything, these days?) office tower across Collins Avenue from the Porsche Design Tower in Sunny Isles Beach which will likely be approved by the city commission, reports the Next Miami. Designed by Arquitectonica, the 17-story tower will have a glass facade made of lots of acute triangles and will be called Corner House. Manuel Grosskopf has said the tower will make Sunny Isles Beach a "true live, work, and play community" which comes off as a rather elitist thing to say although it is sort of true. The people who work in the city now, the maids and concierges, probably can't afford to live there, and the people who can afford to live and play there have nowhere within the city limits to put their fancy offices. Now they will.


----------



## desertpunk

*Palm Tree-Inspired Solitair Tower Breaks Ground in Brickell*












> Last week Solitair, a vertiginous new all-rental rental high-rise soon to shoot up in Brickell courtesy of developers, ZOM and AIG Global Real Estate, broke ground. The ADD Inc.-designed, 50-story tower will include 438 residential rental apartments and over 7,500 square feet of ground-level retail. A recent press release mentions that the building's architecture is inspired by the "Majule palm tree" (think they meant the Medjool Palm, which isn't a native, just FYI). Solitair's jagged façade accurately resembles the palm's patterned trunk, and will stand out in the Brickell skyline. The interiors, however, which supposedly draw from the same concept, are "urban, cool," and grey: not very palm-like or tropical. Since Solitair will neighbor the highly-anticipated Brickell City Centre, you can bet apartments will be an easy sell. Solitair's opening is planned for late 2017.


----------



## desertpunk

*Inside the Awe Inspiring Brickell City Centre Construction Site*


----------



## desertpunk

*One Brickell City Centre Approval Could Pave The Way For More Supertalls*



> Taller towers could be in store for downtown Miami, following the Federal Aviation Administration’s decision to approve Swire Properties’ One Brickell City Centre last week.
> 
> A height limit that had restricted towers in the area to 1,010 feet is being lifted to 1,049 feet.
> 
> Swire had initially proposed to build a tower that reached 1,111 feet above sea level. After negotiating with the FAA, the height of the proposed tower was reduced to 1,049 feet, which the agency eventually approved.
> 
> During negotiations, the Miami-Dade Aviation Department informed the FAA that they were considering increasing the height limit over parts of downtown Miami from 1,010 feet to 1,049 feet, helping to clinch the favorable decision (TNM will publish the revised height atlas soon.)


----------



## bhinneka.com

Wonderful building!!!


----------



## SouthFLPictures

It's time to re-visit downtown Miami. My camera would like to meet some of the new buildings.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Thanks to Paul305 , It's About Completed , AS is this Rendering , The Largest Interchange in Florida Has been Completed by this Thanksgiving , 2015 and there's Not one Interstate or Turnpike Involved Here it's all County and State Road 826, Also known as the Palmetto Expressway ! :cheers:




Paul305 said:


> If you think that's bad, check out this new $500M interchange we are building 7 miles down the road.


Just like this Very Important Rendering here, 
It's Done as Is , Every Road and Bridge , every Lane shown here, Done as is, 
and the Largest Interchange in Florida to date, and Yes NO Interstate or Florida's Turnpike Involved , only SR 826 and Miami - County Expressway 836 know as the Dolphin Expressway, 

Rest in Peace Stephen " Steve " McFarland, October 7th ,1955 - February 4th , 2015 

!! 

Happy Belated 60th Birthday QuantumX , We Will Never Forget you Steve, Never Our Greatest SSC QuantumX of the Seas Captain " Q " !


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ WTF in 2015?! terrible urban project.....


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^So Very true Brickellresidence, It took over 20 years of Planning and Buying Properties, Many Business were Bought and closed , torn down many Small Buildings and offices , it's a Huge Project that spreads over a Mile Radius , many Roads around the SR 826 / Miami -Dade Owned Dolphin Expressway 836 Toll Road now in both Directions to the West and East of the Huge Over 600 Million Over Budget Overrides Construction delays Largest State of Florida F.D.O.T. and Miami - Dade County Funded Interchange to datehno:, 
Larger !! IMO Only than the Spaghetti Bowl in North Miami - Dade county with I -95 and the Florida Turnpike / S.R. 826 Interchange !:nuts:




brickellresidence said:


> ^^ WTF in 2015?! terrible urban project.....


----------



## desertpunk

*Chateau & Fortune Submit Plans For Twin-Tower Condo/Hotel In Sunny Isles, Designed By Dutch Architect UNstudio*












> Chateau Group and Fortune International have submitted plans for a twin-tower project in Sunny Isles.
> 
> Each tower will rise 56-stories, or 649-feet – the maximum permitted in the area. For now, the project is being referred to as Varadero.
> 
> Unlike most recent projects in the city, the project will include hotel units and condo/hotel units along with residences. Smaller, 1-bedroom units will also be included in both towers.
> 
> The project will be built in two phases, with a large first tower and a smaller second tower. On the lower levels of the first tower will be 60 hotel units and 90 condo/hotel units, with 234 residential condo units above. The second tower will have 138 residential condos, with no hotel units. A total of 1,013 parking spaces will be built, including a robotic agarge
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*Fendi Chateau*


Fendi Chateau - Miami by Gaston Lauge, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Frost Museum of Science*


Patricia and Phillip Frost Museum of Science Construction by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

http://www.thenextmiami.com/17223-2/



> *Brazilians About To Begin Construction On 43-Story Hotel In Brickell*
> 
> A group from Brazil is about to begin construction on a 43-story hotel across from Mary Brickell Village.
> 
> Galwan, a developer from Espirito Santo, placed signage on the property at 88 S.W. 10th Street this week. The signs show the name of the architect, Arquitectonica, and the construction company, Civic Construction.
> 
> Records show that the a construction permit for the foundation was approved on December 7. A unity of title was also completed by the county earlier this month.
> 
> [...]


----------



## desertpunk

*41-Story Apeiron Gets Loan To Cover Soft Costs; Second Phase Planned*


----------



## desertpunk

*Canadian Fund Buys Stake In 300 Biscayne, Set To Become Miami’s Tallest Tower*


----------



## desertpunk

*Foundation Pour At 53-Story Aria On The Bay *


----------



## desertpunk

*Hotel With Shooting & Archery Range Proposed Near Omni*


----------



## desertpunk

*One Thousand Museum Plows Ahead With Plaza Construction, Releases New Renderings*



> Downtown Miami's sexiest new development in One Thousand Museum by Zaha Hadid Architects is moving along, coming to an agreement with Plaza Construction during the holiday break while its future exoskeleton piece from Dubai has shipped for the northeast exterior facade, which is scheduled to be installed early next year. One Thousand Museum will be the first building in the nation to utilize a glass-fiber reinforced concrete outer shell as the permanent framework for its exoskeleton. The development that looks like something Ironman would call home is expected to be completed in 2018. For now, gloss over some recent renderings as this magnificent monstrosity hopefully moves forward with smooth sailing.


----------



## erbse

Although not completely convincing to me, clearly one of the better Hadid skyscraper designs. And quite fitting for the area, as it adds a nice focal point without being too obtrusive and calling for attention like a wh*re.


----------



## YuppieLifestyle

...


Eightball said:


> snapped this quick clip of a block in South Beach almost entirely under construction/being renovated. from last week


----------



## desertpunk

Why should New York have all the fun?

*Supertall Tower Proposed At 1201 Brickell Bay Drive*




> 1/05/2016
> 
> Yet another supertall tower is in the works in Miami.
> 
> *Tibor Hollo filed plans yesterday with the FAA to build a 1,044-foot tower on the former Villa Magna site at 1201 Brickell Bay Drive. The tower (or towers) would reach 1,049 feet above sea level.*
> 
> Hollo’s revised proposal aims to take advantage of a recently increased height limit in the area of 1,049 feet above sea level. The increased limits have resulted in the approval of One Brickell City Centre and 300 Biscayne, while others are pending. In October, the FAA had approved Hollo’s older plan for a twin-tower project for the Villa Magna site, each reaching 995 feet above ground level, or 1,000 feet above sea level.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Mr. Desertpunk , I Know He's The Same age as Fidel Castro in Havana , Cuba, But This Very Famous Built since the Early 1970's Including the Omni Complex Mall and All Its' Towers on the Shores there of Biscayne Bay !! Miami Developer /Builder himself Legendary Tibor Hollo Has 3 Money Hungary Sons, Like " My 3 Sons " and at I Believe now Turning 89 Soon, As Long as He 's Alive and He says He will Never Retire as long as He's Alive, This Tower will be Built as long as He stays alive, Now the Question is, If Built will he drop His long awaited over 14 Years planned 81 Floor " One Bayfront Plaza " Tower in Downtown Miami,Because it's a Mixed use Tower, and Office Towers just don't make it anymore in Downtown Miami, all Companies are moving to the Brickell Towers Area of Downtown Miami, All South Of the Great MIAMI RIVER >>?hno::cheers: 




desertpunk said:


> Why should New York have all the fun?
> 
> *Supertall Tower Proposed At 1201 Brickell Bay Drive*


----------



## desertpunk

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> Mr. Desertpunk , I Know He's The Same age as Fidel Castro in Havana , Cuba, But This Very Famous Built since the Early 1970's Including the Omni Complex Mall and All Its' Towers on the Shores there of Biscayne Bay !! Miami Developer /Builder himself Legendary Tibor Hollo Has 3 Money Hungary Sons, Like " My 3 Sons " and at I Believe now Turning 89 Soon, As Long as He 's Alive and He says He will Never Retire as long as He's Alive, This Tower will be Built as long as He stays alive, Now the Question is, If Built will he drop His long awaited over 14 Years planned 81 Floor " One Bayfront Plaza " Tower in Downtown Miami,Because it's a Mixed use Tower, and Office Towers just don't make it anymore in Downtown Miami, all Companies are moving to the Brickell Towers Area of Downtown Miami, All South Of the Great MIAMI RIVER >>?hno::cheers:


One Bayfront needs a BIG tenant and a few boutique Wall Street firms won't do it. I'm sure Hollo wants a bank but banks aren't signing huge leases these days. Maybe he can rework the tower as mixed use with hotel/s and residences. Wilshire Grand in LA is just that and at 1,100 ft!


----------



## desertpunk

*$22M Waterfront Acquisition Paves the Way for Elysee Miami*












> Two Roads Development closed on a $22-million purchase of waterfront land on Biscayne Bay that will house Edgewater's newest luxury tower in the 57-story Elysee, which is scheduled to break ground by the second quarter of 2016.
> 
> Located at 700 NE 23rd Street, the financing for the land was provided by DW Commercial Finance, LLC and other entities managed by DW partners. Elysee will be designed by Miami architect Bernardo Fort-Brescia of Arquitectonica and interior designer Jean-Louis Deniot. The project will contain 100 luxury residences ranging in size between three and five bedrooms and 2,600 and 4,000 square feet. The building will display a three-tiered telescoping shape with only two units per floor. Prices range from $1.65 million to over $10 million.


----------



## desertpunk

*Check Out Chad Oppenheim's Flashy Proposal for a MDC Development in Downtown Miami*












> Four developers are bidding for the right to build a project off a public-private partnership with Miami Dade College in Downtown Miami at 520 Biscayne Boulevard. The 2.6-acre site sits just south of the Freedom Tower, and is currently used as a parking lot for events like Heat games and concerts held across the street at American Airlines Arena.
> 
> A stipulation for the proposals was to include a museum, performing arts theater, and conference center. One of the bids is sourced from Oppenheim Architecture and Gregg Covin Development, revealing some stunning renderings of what looks like a bold, futuristic-looking (and pricey) development. It included an athletic center, offices, retail, and hotel with residential units being rentals. Chad Oppenheim told the South Florida Business Journal the project is "the last opportunity to make a cultural impact downtown."
> 
> Nader + Museu LLP, Related Group and Pi Art Tech and Trade Center at MDC LLC are the three other groups in the running for it.


----------



## desertpunk

*$1 Billion Armani Tower Breaks Ground In Sunny Isles*












> Construction is now underway on what Jorge Perez says will be Related Group’s most expensive project ever built.
> 
> Foundation work for the 649-foot Residences by Armani/Casa tower in Sunny Isles began late last week. A Notice of Commencement was signed by Dezer Development’s Michael Dezer, a 50-50 partner with Related Group on the project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction is expected to cost nearly $1 billion, Perez claimed in an interview with the Herald. The sales center alone cost more than $10 million to build, developers say.


----------



## desertpunk

http://www.thenextmiami.com/could-this-tower-could-replace-the-mexican-consulate-in-brickell/



> Could This Tower Replace The Mexican Consulate In Brickell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another mixed-use project could be in the works in Brickell.
> 
> Plans for the 1399 Southwest Tower recently appeared on the website of a local architect. It isn’t clear who commissioned the work.
> 
> If built, it would replace a small office building next to the Infinity at Brickell condo tower and down the block from the under-construction SLS condo/hotel tower. The Mexican consulate occupies 23,000 square feet of the 34,935 square foot office building, on a ten-year lease that commenced in 2012.


----------



## marcvader

^^This building is too cool to happen here. It's like the awesome looking concept cars that never happen.


----------



## desertpunk

*FAA Approves Sky Plaza Supertall Tower*












> Another Supertall tower has been approved by the FAA in downtown Miami.
> 
> The agency ruled today that plans for Sky Plaza, a twin-tower project at 251 E Flagler Street, would be permitted to be built.
> 
> *Plans call for one tower to reach 1,001 feet above ground, or 1,010 feet above sea level. A second tower would rise 837 feet above ground, or 846 feet above sea level.*


----------



## tateyb

Miami Condo to Rise Above Biscayne Boulevard Church



> A church complex at 1836 Biscayne Boulevard in Miami is set to be preserved and incorporated into a 38-storey condominium development. The 352-unit project, by developer Fifteen Group, received final zoning approval in late January following revisions to the proposed building's scale.


----------



## BrickellResidence

^^ omg no please no.....


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^But Brickellresidence , it's going to be beautiful and the Church will be well protected and Preserved , Many New Condo Towers are going on top and Next to many old Historic Buildings like Miami's Freedom Tower, there 's a 699 feet form ground level ready to rise soon , early next year for sure , and All approved already by the Magic City of Moon over Miami cranes and approved by the FAA , which the FAA has already approved over 8 more Condo Towers now just in that Edgewater Area , to break ground soon , many Towers are ready to break ground by this Summer for sure, !!~ and so many already approved 2 years ago and now have the Bank money at 0 % for most Miami Developers ready to break ground this year, 2016 , and FAA:cheers: Approved from 649 feet from Sea level, all a GO :banana:!!


tateyb said:


> Miami Condo to Rise Above Biscayne Boulevard Church


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Oh My God Desertpunk, wow Over 2 Years Later since this Great Miami's " Hairpin :nuts:" Joke to all :lol:
^^and Now again Approved by Yes approved just last month by the FAA AT 1,049 feet from sea level, which could be built over 1,040 feet from the water, which it stands on , the Water :lol:

still nothing is under construction , and all in Miami here believe His money, the Developers, is all gone, it would in today's Construction cost take almost IMO Only please and very close to a Billion Dollarshno: to complete this all Steel Hairpin:nuts: !!


desertpunk said:


> *Berkowitz: SkyRise Miami To Break Ground In May*


----------



## BrickellResidence

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^But Brickellresidence , it's going to be beautiful and the Church will be well protected and Preserved , Many New Condo Towers are going on top and Next to many old Historic Buildings like Miami's Freedom Tower, there 's a 699 feet form ground level ready to rise soon , early next year for sure , and All approved already by the Magic City of Moon over Miami cranes and approved by the FAA , which the FAA has already approved over 8 more Condo Towers now just in that Edgewater Area , to break ground soon , many Towers are ready to break ground by this Summer for sure, !!~ and so many already approved 2 years ago and now have the Bank money at 0 % for most Miami Developers ready to break ground this year, 2016 , and FAA:cheers: Approved from 649 feet from Sea level, all a GO :banana:!!


yeah I mean the idea is really cool! but the design disappoints me, could have been much better and too white which its the last thing Miami needs now


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^" too white " :lol:??, 
Brickellresidences this is what gets me:nuts:, More than 75 % of All Condo Towers in Miami - Dade County are " too white ".:cheers:
you want names of these " too white " Towers , I need more paper, over 200 Condo Towers are " too white " , it's what the buyers want for their almost a million now each Condo Unit, The Buyers want " too white " for their home Condos !!
and to name a few, which the Condos Towers under Construction Now and are 100 % Sold Out , even before they , the developers break ground on their buy out Condo Towers , want " too white " for their One Million Doller Investment all condo unit "
too White " Tower :lol:
The newest " too white " Tower going up soon vertical this late summer for sure , already started " Armani - Casa " " too white " condo tower almost a billion dollar investment and almost sold out by King Jorge Perez of the South Florida Related Group and Michael Dezer of his Dezer Group, it's a 50/50 Done Deal, and they are making money on what the Buyers want !!being built now on Sunny Isles Beach up to 644 Feet from Beach line Ground Level, the Buyers love it, and The Developers are selling their Product the way the Buyers want their condo Tower to look like, " too white ":lol:



brickellresidence said:


> yeah I mean the idea is really cool! but the design disappoints me, could have been much better and too white which its the last thing Miami needs now


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Please Everyone and Brickellresidence , please take a real close look at all these " too white " Condo Towers, and Yes most of all the Downtown Miami:banana: Towers are mostly " to white " Condo Towers , Day and Night in these Great Photos by or Special SSC Desertpunk, our SSC Friendly Family Fantastic Photos and Great Updates of Most North American Cities Moderator and Friend To Everyone Here, !





desertpunk said:


> *$22M Waterfront Acquisition Paves the Way for Elysee Miami*


 To add Our SSC Friendly Family Friends, Brothers, and Sisters and Guests , 
the Only Colors that are not " too white " are the Trees of Green and The Pools are Blue , :lol:


----------



## desertpunk

*Brickell Heights nears the top:*









https://twitter.com/Tectonicphoto


----------



## PortoNuts

> *Miami Suddenly Has a Glut of Plush Hotel Suites*
> 
> *Hotels in sun-drenched Miami are getting burned by a pullback in Brazilian travel and a building boom that has added thousands of rooms to the market.*
> 
> Nightly room costs are dropping. Greater Miami’s revenue per available room -- a key measure of rates and occupancies known as revpar -- has fallen each month this year, and in April was the worst of the top 25 U.S. markets, according to STR, a data provider for the lodging industry.
> 
> Marriott International Inc., set to become the world’s largest hotel operator, said on its first-quarter earnings call that Miami is among its weakest U.S. areas.
> 
> The city, known for its Latin American influences and trendy South Beach party scene, is being hit by too much hotel supply and not enough demand. An unusually mild winter in North America has curbed visits, while Brazilians, a major source of tourism, are pulling back as the country’s currency slumps and its economy is mired in recession.
> 
> Developers who rushed to take advantage of soaring interest by wealthy tourists are now facing the prospect of a glut of rooms, particularly at the high end.
> 
> “Miami has been this go-go-go market and now we’ve got to take a breath,” said Gregory Rumpel, a Miami-based managing director for commercial-property broker Jones Lang LaSalle Inc.
> 
> Hotel revpar in the Miami-Hialeah market fell 3.6 percent from a year earlier in the first three months of 2016, compared with a 2.7 percent increase nationally, according to STR. Occupancies slid 1.9 percent, while rates dropped 1.7 percent.
> 
> ...












http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...f-upscale-hotel-rooms-as-brazilians-stay-home


----------



## cilindr0

Any updates?


----------



## skygreg1987

Is there any thread for the Miami River Walk?
Where can I find more information about it?
Thank you


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^YES , Yes , There's the Miami Forums Thread in the North American World Threads,Click on the Miami Forums and Then Miami Riverwalk , it's full Of Great Miami River Photos of the Riverwalk there today and It's Open to the Public !! FREE !! 
SkyGreg1987 Please then go to Miami Threads with The Miami River Riverwalk threads:banana: , there's about 3 Of them, Check it out:cheers:, 
MIAMI Riverwalk, the best thread in the Miami Threads Forums, 
Miami Forums , World wide North American Forums Thread , Miami !!:lol:



skygreg1987 said:


> Is there any thread for the Miami River Walk?
> Where can I find more information about it?
> Thank you


----------



## skygreg1987

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^YES , Yes , There's the Miami Forums Thread in the North American World Threads,Click on the Miami Forums and Then Miami Riverwalk , it's full Of Great Miami River Photos of the Riverwalk there today and It's Open to the Public !! FREE !!
> SkyGreg1987 Please then go to Miami Threads with The Miami River Riverwalk threads:banana: , there's about 3 Of them, Check it out:cheers:,
> MIAMI Riverwalk, the best thread in the Miami Threads Forums,
> Miami Forums , World wide North American Forums Thread , Miami !!:lol:


Thank you very much for your info!


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^The Whole City of Moon Over Miami IS Under Construction, There's just 4 Towers over 500 Feet Plus just here in this One photo Great Photo here're by Our SSC North American Moderator and SSC Brother and SSC Friend to Everyone , Desertpunk, The Man of the Hour , and all here on Just One City Block:cheers:, 
It's a Wild and Crazy Under construction City in 2016 :banana:!!:nuts:




desertpunk said:


> *Brickell Heights nears the top:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Tectonicphoto


 a special Thanks to Our Desertpunk:righton::banana2:, The Man of the hour , Well Appreciated and Great photos efforts , and Thanks so very Much !!


----------



## tateyb

Miami Megaproject Moving Closer to Reality



> Of the horde of new developments popping up along Brickell Avenue in Miami, One Brickell may be the most promising. Developed by Related Group, one of the region's foremost city builders, the development will bring a tremendous amount of mixed-use density to the area in the form of three towers of differing heights.


----------



## hotwheels123

Plans Unveiled for Parking-Free Miami Skyscraper



> The convenience of nearby transit facilities has eliminated the need for parking at a proposed development that would stretch 183 metres (599 feet) above 200 North Miami Avenue. Israeli-born American entrepreneur Moishe Mana is behind the 49-storey project that would contain 328 rental units, the maximum number of dwellings permitted on this lot by the current zoning regulations.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

I hope Miami can snag a supertall (or two...or three) before the boom cycle ends!


----------



## Dale

I don't know that the boom-cycle is going to end for South Florida. They just keep cranking them out. Latest to break ground is a nearly 500 ft tall rental, in downtown Ft Lauderdale, that took everyone by surprise.


----------



## geoking66

*Residences by Armani Casa* | Sunny Isles Beach

Official website: https://rbacmiami.com

Project facts


Address: 18975 Collins Avenue


Status: Topped out


Developer: Related/Dezer


Architect: Pelli Clarke Pelli


Residential: 308 units


Height: 649ft (198m)


Floors: 56


August 14:









(@The Next Miami)


----------



## geoking66

*Mr. C* | Coconut Grove

Project facts


Address: 2655 S Bayshore Drive


Status: Proposed


Developer: Terra


Architect: Arquitectonica


Residential: 121 units


Floors: 20


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Starwood Capital HQ* | Miami Beach

Project facts


Address: 2340 Collins Avenue


Status: Site preparation


Developer: Starwood


Architect: Gensler


Office: 136,342 s.f. (12,667 sqm)


Retail: 8,088 s.f. (751 sqm)


Floors: 6


November 21:











(@The Next Miami)


Renderings:


----------



## geoking66

*Link at Douglas (Phase 2)* | Coral Way

Project facts


Address: 3060 Douglas Road


Status: Approved


Developer: Adler


Architect: Arquitectonica


Residential: 421 units


Floors: 36


Rendering:


----------



## geoking66

*Luma* | Downtown

Project facts


Address: 148 NE 7th Street


Status: Under construction


Developer: Zom


Architect: Stantec


Residential: 429 units


Height: 494ft (151m)


Floors: 44


January 15:


Luma- Miami by AB 09, on Flickr


Rendering:


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Missoni Baia | U/C*

Height : 649 feet

Developers : OKO Group,OB Group and Cain International 

Date of Completion : Early 2022

Architects : Asymptote _Architecture_


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Air Reserve Miami | U/C*

Height : 637 Street 

Developers :Melo

Date of Completion : 2024
(Construction begins in Early 2022)

Architects : *Bernardo Fort-Brescia of Arquitectonica*, with interiors by MORADA Haute Furniture Boutique, and landscaping by ArquitectonicaGEO.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Society Wynwood | U/C *

Height : 124 ft

Developers: PMG and Greybrook 

Date of Completion : Summer 2022

Architects : MKDA


----------



## MarciuSky2

*THE DORSEY | U/C *

Height : *136-feet* 

Developers : Related Group, LNDMRK Development and Tricera Capital. 

Date of Completion : 2023

Architects : Arquitectonica


----------



## MarciuSky2

*51-Story Downtown Miami Tower Reaches 100% Sold, Begins Vertical Construction.






































*

Downtown Miami’s 51-story Natiivo tower is now completely sold out, and vertical construction has commenced.

Sales at the tower surged this year as buyer interest in Miami has skyrocketed, with nearly 40% of the 448 condo units at Natiivo sold in the past six months alone.

The sales effort launched at Natiivo in September 2019. Groundbreaking took place in February 2021, when the developer said over 60% of units were sold. Another 50 units were sold between February and April of this year.

Natiivo will include:


100 Gale hotel rooms
140 Gale hotel-condo units (for sale)
127 Creative HQ office condos
448 residential condos
70,000 square feet of amenities curated by LDV Hospitality
A ground-floor Italian market and restaurant called Dolce Mercato, and Bodega
Announcement of the sellout was made by Paulina Inostrosa, an in-house agent for the developer, who said she personally sold 45 units valued at $25 million.

Another similar tower nearby, the 50-story Legacy Miami Worldcenter, also reached sellout earlier this year and is now under construction. Also selling out earlier this year was the nearby E11EVEN Residences tower.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*NEMA MIAMI | U/C*

Height : 430 ft

Developers: Crescent Heights

Date of Completion :??

Architects :  Arquitectonica


----------



## MarciuSky2

*2000 Biscayne | U/C*

Height : 408 ft

Developers : Kushner Group 

Date of Completion : ??

Architects : ODP _Architects_


----------



## MarciuSky2

*DOWNTOWN 1ST | U/C*

Height : 557 ft

Developers : Melo Group 

Date of Completion : 2022

Architects : As always with Melo rental projects, Downtown 1st is being designed by their in-house architecture team.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*METRO EDGEWATER | U/C*

Height : 373 ft

Developers : Carlos Ortiz

Date of Completion : late 2022 or early 2023

Architects : Burgos Lanza _Architects_ & Planners


----------



## MarciuSky2

*E11EVEN Hotel & Residences Awaits Permits To Rise At 20 NE 11th Street In Park West, Downtown Miami.*

Ground breaking has yet to begin for E11EVEN Hotel & Residences, a 65-story residential and hospitality building anticipated to rise in the Park West neighborhood of Greater Downtown Miami. Located at 20 Northeast 11th Street between North Miami Avenue and Northeast 1st Avenue, the project is designed by Sieger Suarez Architects and is being developed by Miami and New York City-based Property Markets Group alongside E11EVEN Partners. Already recognized as one of the fastest selling developments in the past decade for Miami, the tower is planned to rise 698-feet yielding 375 fully-furnished residences, including a Penthouse collection and 2 Presidential suites.

According to Miami’s Building Department, an application for new construction permits was created on August 12, 2021 but has not been completed, so we don’t have access to the details within the filing just yet. The developers reportedly have had much success in selling the pre-development inventory, so the eventual rise of the tower is imminent.


The residences will come in studio, 1-bedroom and 2-bedroom floor plans, a penthouse collection and presidential suites, all fully furnished including a smart home and contemporary lighting package, LED fire places, top-of-the-line in-unit washer and dryer as well as kitchen appliances by Subzero and Wolf. Custom cabinetry will be done by Italkraft, and the master bedroom closets will come fully built out, while bathrooms will feature fixtures and accessories from Waterworks. Ceiling heights will reach as high as 10-feet and some residences will come with French balconies. Units start from around $300,000 and go for as high as $10,000,000.

Upon the success of sales at E11EVEN Hotel & Residences, the developers may attempt to build an additional tower to meet the demand. It is also important to note that Michael Simkins and Marc Roberts, owners of E11EVEN Miami, controls roughly 12 acres in the area where the Miami Innovation District is planned. The rise of the first tower may eventually spark the boom in development for the upcoming new district.

Groundbreaking now may occur some time in Q4 of 2021, and the developers aim to reach completion in late 2023, taking approximately 30 months for construction.


----------



## Dale

^ Wish there was something more definitive on this.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*57 Ocean Miami Beach | U/C*

Height : 220 ft

Developers : MultiplanREAM

Date of Completion : Fall 2021

Architects : Arquitectonica

This property is almost sold out according to the developer on facebook !!!

















































*57 Ocean Miami Beach Facebook : Log into Facebook
57 Ocean Miami Beach Website : 57 Ocean Miami Beach*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Developer Submits Plans To Build Glassy, 500-Foot Downtown Miami Office Tower With Metallic Fins.*

























A developer has submitted plans to build a glassy, Arquitectonica-designed office tower in downtown Miami.

For now, the project is simply called MRP6 in the plans that were filed by developer KAR Properties this month with Miami’s Planning & Zoning Department.

MRP6 is proposed to rise 36 stories, or 500 feet and 4 inches above ground.

The project will include:

462,492 leaseable square feet of office
6,000 square feet of retail
762 parking spaces, and 190 bike parking spaces
The developer is planning to set aside 165 of the parking spaces on levels 3 through 6 for the neighboring Wind condo.

Amenity space will line nearly every level of parking. There will also be amenity space on levels 10 and 11, including a fitness center, conference rooms, a bar, lounge, and outdoor deck. A lobby art gallery is planned on the ground floor.

The façade of the tower will feature semi-reflective, light gray tinted glass and metal fins on top of the glass. The portions of the garage not covered in glass will feature precast concrete screen panels.

Miami’s Urban Development Review Board is scheduled to review the proposal at a meeting on September 14.

Kar is planning a total of four new towers on the riverfront property, in addition to MRP6. The developer plans to build twin 817-foot towers called One River Point, as well as a multifamily tower on a parcel known as MRP5.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*FAA Approves Miami’s 100-Story Waldorf Astoria Tower To Be Built At Supertall Height.*









FAA Approves Miami’s 100-Story Waldorf Astoria Tower To Be Built At Supertall Height


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Ocean Terrace – North Beach | Proposed *

Height : 125 ft 

Developers : Sandor Scher and investment partner Alex Blavatnik,

Architects : RJ Heisenbottle and Revuelta


----------



## Dale

Behemoth!


----------



## Vilatic

Same developers behind.. 13th Floor Investments | A dynamic and diverse portfolio consisting of positive returns from 100% of realized investments (13fi.com) U/C there's a chance!


----------



## MarciuSky2

*$300M Okan Tower Is Now Back In Business After Being Suspended During Pandemic.*


















$300M Okan Tower Is Now Back In Business After Being Suspended During Pandemic


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com


----------



## _Hawk_

*Brickell Lux*

Area: 273.000




























































Projects







ayenk.us


----------



## MarciuSky2

https://floridayimby.com/2021/10/construction-continues-on-miami-worldcenters-jewelry-box-retail-building-on-block-f-east.html


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Demolition Set To Begin Soon At The Site Of The Upcoming 41-Story Miami Station Tower.












https://floridayimby.com/2021/10/demolition-set-to-begin-soon-at-the-site-of-the-upcoming-41-story-miami-station-tower.html


*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*830 Brickell’s Glass Façade Installation And Vertical Ascent Continues Making Progress In Miami’s Financial District





















https://floridayimby.com/2021/10/830-brickells-glass-facade-installation-and-vertical-ascent-continues-making-progress-in-miamis-financial-district.html


*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Aventura Getting Inverted Pyramid Office Building By Architect Foster + Partners



























Aventura Getting Inverted Pyramid Office Building By Architect Foster + Partners


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com




*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Developer Submits Plans To Build 1,333-Unit Miami City Center By Filling In Lake


















Developer Submits Plans To Build 1,333-Unit Miami City Center By Filling In Lake


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com




*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*100-Story Waldorf Astoria To Begin Sitework In Q4 2021








0









100-Story Waldorf Astoria To Begin Sitework In Q4 2021


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com




*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Site Work Is Underway At JDS Development Group’s 64-Story 1 Southside Park*












https://floridayimby.com/2021/10/site-work-is-underway-at-jds-development-groups-64-story-1-southside-park.html


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Demolition Permit Pending At Edgewater Site Where 38-Story Tower Planned


















Demolition Permit Pending At Edgewater Site Where 38-Story Tower Planned


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com




*


----------



## Saúl Orueta

MarciuSky2 said:


> *FIVE PARK MIAMI BEACH | U/C*
> 
> Height : 519 ft
> 
> Developer : Terra Development/Russell Galbut
> 
> Architects : Arquitectonica
> 
> Date of Completion : 2023
> 
> View attachment 2182726
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182729
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182730
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182731
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182732
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182734
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182736
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182739
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182743
> 
> 
> View attachment 2182745


Great location!! Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*37-Story Tower Without Parking Garage Nearly Sold Out After Just A Few Months*









37-Story Tower Without Parking Garage Nearly Sold Out After Just A Few Months


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Buyer Of Mishorim Towers Development Site ‘Looking Forward To Bringing Project To Life’*









Buyer Of Mishorim Towers Development Site ‘Looking Forward To Bringing Project To Life’


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Aston Martin Residences Tops Off At 816-Feet Over Downtown Miami*













































Aston Martin Residences Tops Off At 816-Feet Over Downtown Miami - Florida YIMBY


Florida YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in Florida.



floridayimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Royal Palm Companies Secures $340 Million In Construction Financing For Legacy Hotel & Residences*


















Royal Palm Companies Secures $340 Million In Construction Financing For Legacy Hotel & Residences - Florida YIMBY


Florida YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in Florida.



floridayimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Multi-Million-Dollar Condos Unfolding At 1309 South Flagler Drive, West Palm Beach, FL, 33401*









Multi-Million-Dollar Condos Unfolding at 1309 South Flagler Drive, West Palm Beach, FL, 33401 - Florida YIMBY


Florida YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in Florida.



floridayimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*PMG Announces Pre-Leasing For 49-Story Society Biscayne In Downtown Miami.


















PMG Announces Pre-Leasing For 49-Story Society Biscayne In Downtown Miami - Florida YIMBY


Florida YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in Florida.



floridayimby.com




*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Plans Submitted To FAA For Miami’s Northernmost 600-Foot Tower.*









Plans Submitted To FAA For Miami’s Northernmost 600-Foot Tower


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com


----------



## glksc

Edited.


----------



## nlosborne

Is there a complete, comprehensive list of all of the projects, including supertalls, proposed and u/c in Miami?


----------



## glksc

The Plaza - Coral Gables

$500 million mixed-use development




































































































































































> The Plaza Coral Gables is revitalizing this city business district section while keeping the beauty and balance of its design as a priority while bringing a full range of services and opportunities to the community, including a 4.5 Star Loews hotel with meeting space for business and social events, class “A” offices, street-level shopping and dining areas, residential lofts and apartments. The new design incorporates a 1-acre open to the public plaza facing Ponce de Leon Blvd. and the soon-to-be-improved Ponce Circle Park.
> 
> The Plaza Coral Gables will positively impact the quality of life and safety by creating new spaces for dining, recreation, community, and the promotion of artistic, cultural, and outdoor activities.


----------



## glksc

Bad news:

The Deauville hotel is being demolished, and the worst part is that disturbed Frank Gehry is going to design the new building 👎
Miami Beach
*Dolphins owner Stephen Ross to buy Deauville hotel, plans luxury complex in Miami Beach*















> Miami Dolphins owner and real estate developer Stephen Ross will purchase the historic Deauville Beach Resort in Miami Beach to build a luxury hotel and condos.
> 
> Ross announced the purchase of the 3.8-acre beachfront hotel on Monday in coordination with Miami Beach Mayor Dan Gelber. The 540-unit resort has been shuttered for nearly five years and is being demolished.
> 
> Ross, chairman and founder of the Related Companies, has signed a purchase agreement to buy the land and said he has tapped world-famous architect Frank Gehry to design the new project.
> 
> 
> The Deauville, 6701 Collins Ave., was built in 1957 and famously was the site of a Beatles performance on “The Ed Sullivan Show” in 1964. But the hotel has been sitting vacant since a 2017 electrical fire forced guests out and touched off a lawsuit from the city of Miami Beach alleging that the owners were neglecting the building to seek a demolition.





> The imminent demolition of the Deauville, located in a historic district, has angered preservationists and North Beach advocates who want to preserve the city’s history. An appeal of the city’s demolition order was rejected Friday.


----------



## glksc

*ARQUITECTONICAGEO-DESIGNED CANOPY PARK OPENS TO PUBLIC ON ALTON ROAD IN MIAMI BEACH*















































> Canopy Park, Miami Beach’s new three-acre community park situated between the 600 and 700 blocks of Alton Road, is now open to the public. Park-goers can enjoy open greenspaces shaded by native tree species, pedestrian trails and bike paths, an outdoor gym and dog run, a MONSTRUM-designed children’s playground, and public art displays. Designed with sustainability in mind, Canopy Park reflects how landscape architecture can serve as a green resiliency solution for coastal communities with a host of environmentally conscious features including a Maritime Hammock, bioswales, and a 25,000-gallon cistern to conserve and manage rainwater.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Full Site Plans And New Renderings Revealed For Brickell Gateway At 90 SW 8th Street.
























































Full Site Plans And New Renderings Revealed For Brickell Gateway At 90 SW 8th Street - Florida YIMBY


Florida YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in Florida.



floridayimby.com






*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*830 Brickell Tops Off At 55 Stories In Miami’s Brickell Financial District.



























830 Brickell Tops Off At 55 Stories In Miami’s Brickell Financial District - Florida YIMBY


Florida YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in Florida.



floridayimby.com




*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*New Renderings From Arquitectonica Revealed For Proposed Miami Freedom Park In Grapeland Heights.































































New Renderings From Arquitectonica Revealed For Proposed Miami Freedom Park In Grapeland Heights - Florida YIMBY


Florida YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in Florida.



floridayimby.com






*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Swire Properties And Related Companies Unveil Florida’s Tallest And Largest Commercial Skyscraper For 700 Brickell Avenue.*




































Swire Properties And Related Companies Unveil Florida's Tallest And Largest Commercial Skyscraper For 700 Brickell Avenue - Florida YIMBY


Florida YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in Florida.



floridayimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Foundation Permit Issued For 47-Story Residential Tower At 77 SE 5th Street In Brickell.



























Foundation Permit Issued For 47-Story Residential Tower At 77 SE 5th Street In Brickell - Florida YIMBY


Florida YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in Florida.



floridayimby.com




*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*FAA Building Permits Approved For 497-Foot-Tall Structure At 526 NE 34th Street In Edgewater.


















*

















FAA Building Permits Approved For 497-Foot-Tall Structure At 526 NE 34th Street In Edgewater - Florida YIMBY


Florida YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in Florida.



floridayimby.com


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Updated Design Revealed For 650-Foot-Tall 710 Edge Residential Skyscraper Proposed For Edgewater, Miami.












































*

*Previous Design : *





























*








Updated Design Revealed For 650-Foot-Tall 710 Edge Residential Skyscraper Proposed For Edgewater, Miami - Florida YIMBY


Florida YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in Florida.



floridayimby.com







*


----------



## Ecopolisia

Actually,both are great in design and facade look in their own respective way,I must say.That's for sure.Credits for that,Miami😅👍👌


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Developer Announces Plans For 24-Story Brickell Tower With 350 Rental Apartments.



























Developer Announces Plans For 24-Story Brickell Tower With 350 Rental Apartments


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com




*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*3-Tower Downtown Miami Redevelopment Moves Forward With Draft Agreement.


























*

*Site to be demolished :


















3-Tower Downtown Miami Redevelopment Moves Forward With Draft Agreement


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com




*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Brickell Development With 1,300 Units Gets Water & Sewer, Construction Permit Expedited.































































Brickell Development With 1,300 Units Gets Water & Sewer, Construction Permit Expedited


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com




*


----------



## Dale

Also, crane delivered to Okan site and activity on Waldorf-Astoria site. Together with the above project that’s 1,040, 940 and 902 ft towers soon to be underway.


----------



## MarciuSky2

*$300M Parterre 42 Unveiled In Design District, With Innovative Biophilic Design.






















































$300M Parterre 42 Unveiled In Design District, With Innovative Biophilic Design


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com




*


----------



## glksc

The Underline Phase 2:









> *Phase 2 of The Underline is expected to be completed in the summer of 2023. *
> 
> Phase 2 is a 2.14-mile segment that connects SW 13th Street to SW 19th Avenue. Construction began Fall 2021.
> 
> The three amenity areas in the plan for Phase 2, are the Simpson Park Playground Area, Vizcaya Station Plaza, and 17th Avenue Plaza.
> 
> Phase 2 is built on three key drivers: safe multi-modal transportation, nature, and community. After two public meetings, many presentations, surveys, and community feedback, two of the main public interests are: having safe biking and walking paths, access to nature that features native vegetation, including trees, plants, and grass.















































​


----------



## MarciuSky2

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Swire Properties And Related Companies Unveil Florida’s Tallest And Largest Commercial Skyscraper For 700 Brickell Avenue.*
> View attachment 3442119
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442122
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swire Properties And Related Companies Unveil Florida's Tallest And Largest Commercial Skyscraper For 700 Brickell Avenue - Florida YIMBY
> 
> 
> Florida YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> floridayimby.com


*FAA Approves Supertall Height For One Brickell City Centre At 1,049 Feet.*

The Federal Aviation Administration has given the green light to build the supertall tower known as One Brickell City Centre.

According to a July 15 letter to developer Swire Properties, the tower is permitted to rise 1,040 feet above ground, or 1,049 feet above sea level.

Related Companies, controlled by Miami Dolphins owner Stephen Ross, is partnering with Swire on the project.

The FAA had previously approved the 1,049-foot height in both 2015 and 2018. However, the 2018 approval order was scheduled to expire in June 2022 if construction was not yet underway.









FAA Approves Supertall Height For One Brickell City Centre At 1,049 Feet


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com


----------

